# Kirovskie K-43 Watch.Ru Limited Edition Project



## sorcer

Hello Russian watch lovers!

Today I would like to introduce an interesting project to you - a replica of Kirovskie K43 watch.

This was the first watch manufactured in-house at the First State Watch Factory in USSR and was intended for the Soviet Intelligence during the Eastern Front of WWII.

Here is the picture of the original watch









Here is what we have got from the manufacturer:

































Here are the specs:

*Movement* - Sea-Gull ST3600 (We are negotiating to get a genuine Seagull). Seagull has been changed to *Molniya 3603*
*Case* - Stainless Steel
*Crystal* - Neither mineral, nor sapphire. Some sort of special domed crystal called K1 (used by Vostok Europe)
*Hands* - As on the first picture here, black heat treated
*Dial* - *Black* matte, white 'rail' marking at edges, digits are luminous. Under the hands there will be an inscription «90545» (the date refers to the Victory Day)
*Lume* - White-green SuperLuminova C3 (possibly old radium)
*Strap* - Still undecided
*Packaging* - Simple, plain packaging to allow a safe transportation. Probably similar to Vostok cases.
*Price* - $200 via paypal (fees on you) + delivery costs (approximately 20 USD but will finally be decided at a later stage).

In relation to the payment, there are two options:

1. You can pay in *installments* - 5000 RUB, 4000 RUB and 4000 RUB (all the sums are approximate and depend on the RUB to USD exchange rate). First installment is going to be used to buy movements and to build first 2 prototypes.

2. You can pay the *full sum* of $200 in advance.

We estimate to complete the project around May 2017 but, of course, it depends on how quickly we are going to accumulate the funds.

TO *REGISTER*: Please fill in this Google form - https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScTjUL-oyAGpmdxZSeEE4G-WTX8DQxEqa2rA260m6RLwPFAHA/viewformOnce registered, please post here your desired serial!

TO CHECK THE *DETAILS* - Please refer to this Google table - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Al6NGIhfDpcL9PWxoX2mTcN2sXIER2qyrlMiwM890rU/edit#gid=0

Post any questions you have, I will try to answer them here.


----------



## 103ssv

Chinese mechanism......o|

If it had been Russian I would've joined this.


----------



## cuthbert

Sorry, as for me the chinese movement is a deal breaker.

A nice NOS Molnja is impossible to find in these days?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Yes, sorry I feel the same. The Chinese movement makes this one impossible for me.


----------



## Vamireh

103ssv said:


> Chinese mechanism......o|
> 
> If it had been Russian I would've joined this.


+1


----------



## Schlumpf

Very nice project but sadly the movement kills it for me. Nothing against the ST3600, but not in a russian/soviet themed watch.


----------



## alexir

cuthbert said:


> Sorry, as for me the chinese movement is a deal breaker.
> 
> A nice NOS Molnja is impossible to find in these days?


Have to agree. Can't put my finger on why exactly , as the whole thing is a replica, but somehow the seagull (which I have and like in a few other watches) is not working for me in this case...


----------



## alexir

alexir said:


> ... not working for me in this case...


Pun unintended


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

meeeh


----------



## dutchassasin




----------



## oldfox

cuthbert said:


> A nice NOS Molnja is impossible to find in these days?


Pretty hard, if we are talking about 3601, relativly easy if it's 3602. Actually it was a kit version at the beginning, and since st3600 is very close relative to 3602 you can use the same dial/hands.
Also possible raketa movement, even automatic, but the project leader dealt with them on previous project, and found them as very unreliable guys.


----------



## sorcer

In the previous K43 replica a swiss 6497 was used. People are still happy 

Also, it is pretty easy to swap ST3600 for a molly or even swiss 6497


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Chinese mechanism is a killer. What is Russian there? The spirit?


----------



## oldfox

If we shall use 6497 it would be the same question - what is Russian there? The only goal of swapping st3600 to 6497 is some status, self arrogance. 
Maybe the real alternative is a kit.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer

Guys, IMHO, it is much easier and faster do not use molly. We want to have a really nice timepiece, with some history behind it and thinking about some unknown spirit does not help the watch to be born. If our manufacturer will really get genuine Seagull movements - it would be amazing. Taking into the account our price point - all those who are extremely concerned with the Russian spirit could swap the movement to whatever they wish.

AFAIK, there is a slight difference between seagull and molly but it is still possible to swap. Bear in mind that all the drawings have been prepared for seagull movements, so changing the movement at this stage will involved extra delay, which nobody wants.

It may be also possible to buy a kit only, so everyone could then use a movement they prefer.


----------



## oldfox

sorcer said:


> If our manufacturer will really get genuine Seagull movements - it would be amazing.


Holy crap! Those Chinese - even counterfeit seagulls exists!!!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

oldfox said:


> Holy crap! Those Chinese - even counterfeit seagulls exists!!!


I'm guessing what Sorcer means is to get Sea-Gull ST36 as opposed to Hangzhou 9 series, which is another Chinese-made Unitas clone. Chinese movements are often purchased through 3rd party suppliers who may think there is no harm in substituting a movement of identical spec from another manufacture.

As for sourcing enough Molnija 3603 (I presume shockproofing is preferred?); if it was that easy then would Alexander Shorokhoff have switched to Chinese movements in Poljot International watches?


----------



## cuthbert

oldfox said:


> Holy crap! Those Chinese - even counterfeit seagulls exists!!!
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


In China they counterfeit Hero fountain pens, that are pretty cheap as "originals".


----------



## Chascomm

cuthbert said:


> In China they counterfeit Hero fountain pens, that are pretty cheap as "originals".


And on this forum we've seen what gets counterfeited in Russia as well. It happens all over, even in your country and mine. Lets keep the nationalist stereotyping off the forum if possible.

The point was that besides ETA there are at least two other manufacturers of Unitas-type movements, and it was felt that Sea-Gull was the better of these.


----------



## oldfox

What is the name of the second manufacturer?


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

oldfox said:


> What is the name of the second manufacturer?


Hangzhou Watch Factory. They are affiliated with PTS Resources, HongKong, who do much of their distribution. Over on the Chinese forum there has been some discussion about how to distinguish the Sea-Gull and Hangzhou movements, but the general consensus is that they are both solid reliable movements, just like the ETA version.

I remember years ago when Chinese-made wristwatches with big pocket watch movements were always powered by Molnija.


----------



## oldfox

Chascomm said:


> I remember years ago when Chinese-made wristwatches with big pocket watch movements were always powered by Molnija.


Very interesting moment - something new to hear - can you provide some references?


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> And on this forum we've seen what gets counterfeited in Russia as well. It happens all over, even in your country and mine. Lets keep the nationalist stereotyping off the forum if possible.
> 
> The point was that besides ETA there are at least two other manufacturers of Unitas-type movements, and it was felt that Sea-Gull was the better of these.


I heard people who work at Hero complain about domestic counterfeits, not non Chinese people.

Having said that a Russian watch with a Chinese movement makes as much sense as a Chinese watch with a Russian movement, would you buy a Seagull ST1963 with a Poljot 3133 inside?


----------



## stadiou

cuthbert said:


> I heard people who work at Hero complain about domestic counterfeits, not non Chinese people.
> 
> Having said that a Russian watch with a Chinese movement makes as much sense as a Chinese watch with a Russian movement, would you buy a Seagull ST1963 with a Poljot 3133 inside?


Yes - because a 3133 will work reliably, is repairable and made of good quality materials. The Seagull ST1963 is something of a lottery I gather.


----------



## cuthbert

stadiou said:


> Yes - because a 3133 will work reliably, is repairable and made of good quality materials. The Seagull ST1963 is something of a lottery I gather.


???

The Seagull 1963 with 1901 movement is considered one of the most reliable Chinese watches ever...never seen any member of this board complaining about it.


----------



## stadiou

I have heard of a few failures on other boards.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

cuthbert said:


> I heard people who work at Hero complain about domestic counterfeits, not non Chinese people.
> 
> Having said that a Russian watch with a Chinese movement makes as much sense as a Chinese watch with a Russian movement, would you buy a Seagull ST1963 with a Poljot 3133 inside?


I definitely would not buy it with Seagull since it rattles and it is NORMAL!!!!! And if anyone complaint about it on this forum it got banned. My PM is still not working because of it.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

cuthbert said:


> ???
> 
> The Seagull 1963 with 1901 movement is considered one of the most reliable Chinese watches ever...never seen any member of this board complaining about it.


I did, and I do, very loudly!


----------



## Chascomm

oldfox said:


> Very interesting moment - something new to hear - can you provide some references?


I wouldn't know where to look now. I'll need to think about it... I recall that Invicta had one of their Objet d'Art series made in China with a Molnija 3602 skeleton. And I remember seeing other brands using them at that time - sometimes with a faux 3/4 plate on top to make them look different. That was not long before Hangzhou and Sea-Gull started making their Unitas-clones. Then Invicta switched to the ST36 for their big skeletons, except for their first "Russian Diver" :-x which was made in Switzerland with an ETA movement.


----------



## Chascomm

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I definitely would not buy it with Seagull since it rattles and it is NORMAL!!!!! And if anyone complaint about it on this forum it got banned. My PM is still not working because of it.


Nobody has ever been banned from this forum for saying that they had problems with a 1963. However sometimes people get banned for spreading false rumours about the moderators.


----------



## jupiter6

Back to the topic now.

What are the case dimensions?


----------



## Misrob

Diameter - 44 mm
Lugs - 18 mm
Height - 12-14 mm
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Al6NGIhfDpcL9PWxoX2mTcN2sXIER2qyrlMiwM890rU/edit#gid=0


----------



## oldfox

dutchassasin said:


>


Ok, guys, good news, you can assemble back your dreams - our teamleader and one of project members independently contacted Chelyabinsk factory for 3603 molnijas. And - surprise-surprise! They have in stock parts from USSR/early Russian production and they can assemble 100 movements for our project. Total price is something like $50 tax/VAT included - so it +/- in the project budget scope and we can proceed further with a good, reliable _Russian_ movement.

Our member-in-charge will provide more precise information and registration options soon.


----------



## cleef16

Nice watch and nice idea.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

oldfox said:


> Ok, guys, good news, you can assemble back your dreams - our teamleader and one of project members independently contacted Chelyabinsk factory for 3603 molnijas. And - surprise-surprise! They have in stock parts from USSR/early Russian production and they can assemble 100 movements for our project. Total price is something like $50 tax/VAT included - so it +/- in the project budget scope and we can proceed further with a good, reliable _Russian_ movement.
> 
> Our member-in-charge will provide more precise information and registration options soon.


Hmmmm it smells like a Russian spirit...Comrades, you are going to the right direction!!!! You are right, enemy shall be destroyed, victory will be ours! 
PS. can I sign but pay later? Do not want to pay by parts. Hard to explain charges like that.


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Hmmmm it smells like a Russian spirit...Comrades, you are going to the right direction!!!! You are right, enemy shall be destroyed, victory will be ours!
> PS. can I sign but pay later? Do not want to pay by parts. Hard to explain charges like that.


I suppose that it's not a problem, partial payment was offered as an option to those who has problem to pay it lump sum due to currency exchange rate alterations (at the beginning of the project 200 bucks were 6600 rubles, now it is 13000).

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Magura

How about making it possible to put a real type-1 movement in it, as those are rather common, and sell just the case and dial + hands as a kit?
Then people can decide if they want a K-43 replica, or a watch that shares the external design with the K-43.


Magura


----------



## cuthbert

oldfox said:


> Ok, guys, good news, you can assemble back your dreams - our teamleader and one of project members independently contacted Chelyabinsk factory for 3603 molnijas. And - surprise-surprise! They have in stock parts from USSR/early Russian production and they can assemble 100 movements for our project. Total price is something like $50 tax/VAT included - so it +/- in the project budget scope and we can proceed further with a good, reliable _Russian_ movement.
> 
> Our member-in-charge will provide more precise information and registration options soon.


Good news! Have these movement shock protection?

And will you revisit the thickness of the case accordingly?



Misrob said:


> Diameter - 44 mm
> Lugs - 18 mm
> Height - 14 mm
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Al6NGIhfDpcL9PWxoX2mTcN2sXIER2qyrlMiwM890rU/edit#gid=0


I signed in but IMO 44mm of diameter is a little on the big side for a watch like this, perhaps a 40-42mm x 12mm would be more suitable especially if you are going with the strap in the pictures (That is indeed very nice).

Also, if the watch is assembled in Russia can we get the price in roubles regardless of the fluctuations?


----------



## Chascomm

cuthbert said:


> Good news! Have these movement shock protection?


Yes, 3603 is shockproof. 3602 is not shockproof.


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> Yes, 3603 is shockproof. 3602 is not shockproof.


I had a Molnjia pocket watch but unfortunately it dropped.


----------



## GuessWho

I'm in if they can source the 3602/3603 movements, just submitted the form.


----------



## Geoff Adams

OK, with Russian 3603 movement now I'm interested, especially if specially assembled from early USSR NOS parts, very cool - I've filled in the form and sent - thank you!


----------



## tokareva

If the watch now has a Russian movement I want to get one, I have submitted the form, when do I have to pay? Will there be a final version to inspect first? Is the final price is still $200 plus shipping?Thank you.
Edit: Failed to add desired watch number.Would prefer number 41,42,43,44 or 45 if possible.But any number is OK.


----------



## oldfox

Geoff Adams said:


> OK, with Russian 3603 movement now I'm interested, especially if specially assembled from early USSR NOS parts, very cool - I've filled in the form and sent - thank you!


I'm not sure for 100 % that those movements are nikel plated. It can be brass only. We need to check.



tokareva said:


> If the watch now has a Russian movement I want to get one, I have submitted the form, when do I have to pay? Will there be a final version to inspect first? Is the final price is still $200 plus shipping?Thank you.


The payment would be proceeded when all chain of suppliers and final assembly manufacture (that also produces case) will confirm. Hopefully it would be the same price as we expect. Based on previous experience it's better to "book" additional 10-15 % for unforeseen expences.
The current teamleader of project is pretty experienced guy, and i strongly believe it would be prototype that would be expected in very scrupulous way and commets would be included into final seria, as it was at previous project.


----------



## oldfox

We have some clarification - Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Взрывоопасная тема К-43

1. Case dimentions - really, earlier we discussed possibility to make it slightly smaller - 42 mm diameter and 12 mm. Now we are switching to 3603 that is 36 mm in diameter and 4,5 mm high - we will check if we still can keep this dimentions. 
Additional moment - a lot of projects are going through this stage of size selection. And at this moment .... can hit the fan pretty seriously - it can be 2-3 groups fighting for each own size, once one iteration of voting and discussion is over new mwmbers arrives and they start like - "You decided without us, we whant different, revote", and all starts all over again. And practise shows that in 95 % only cast-iron will of teamleader that says at some point - "it would be XX mm, who doesn't like - GTFO" can solve the issue. I'm calling up to your wisdom, comrades, yes, we would try to investigate the possibility to make some compromise, but still - somebody can find it not perfect to him, but this is what we have.

2. Regarding the payment - all non residents would pay via paypal already in rubles as a "gift" (non commercial). Regarding the exchange rate - in deflationary periods in Russia there is a tradition to use dollars as more stable currency. For now the rate is falling from 66 rubles for $1 to 62 rubles for $1. So even for you is safier to reserve amount in $.

3. The shipping price is as fixed tariff and for now is ~ $17 for Europe/Australia/USA/Canada, etc.


----------



## alexir

with the Russian movement, I'm on board as well, just filled the form. Thanks!


----------



## cuthbert

What were the dimensions of the original? 42mm?


----------



## Straight_time

cuthbert said:


> What were the dimensions of the original? 42mm?


Hint: guess what does the "K-43" coding stand for? b-)


----------



## Misrob

cuthbert said:


> What were the dimensions of the original? 42mm?


----------



## Chascomm

That's pretty tight for a 43mm movement.


----------



## cuthbert

I see why you want to keep the original dimensions.


----------



## 103ssv

I just signed the form now that a Russian mechanism is used. |>


----------



## Wristing

Now that movement is a Russian one and seen the the case (44 mm) is ok with my wrist…just signed in |>


----------



## ctk1981

Long time lurker. Finally registered just to get in on this interesting project. I'm with the others though, interested only if its with a russian movement.


----------



## Rimmed762

Registered and wished for #5. Only because they changed into Molnija movements. Chinese would have been nono.


----------



## Rimmed762

Has anyone idea, when it is possible to pay?


----------



## GuessWho

Rimmed762 said:


> Has anyone idea, when it is possible to pay?


Payment will come later once they have a good idea of how many people are interested and work out the whole manufacturing/supplying part of the project. Sometimes this takes a while, took over a year from me signing up on the NVCh-30 project before payment was ready to be accepted.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

They want the watch to be paid in 3 installments. I do not like this idea at all.


----------



## Misrob

Kirill Sergueev said:


> They want the watch to be paid in 3 installments...


This is done for the Russian participants, not to pay a large sum at once, the crisis. I wrote on watch.ru, you can immediately pay the full amount of the first payment.


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> They want the watch to be paid in 3 installments. I do not like this idea at all.


The payment in three parts it's an option, it's not obligatory. If you want to pay once the whole summ - yes, you can )

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Form submitted ;-)
Molnja + 44mm = :-D


----------



## Schlumpf

I also filled the form just now. With a 3603 movement i was not able to resist :-!


----------



## sorcer

I am happy to see inflow of WUSeekers into our modest project  keep it going, guys!


----------



## tokareva

Is there a way to verify those who have submitted forms are on the list?I don't see anything on the spreadsheet. Thank you.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Misrob said:


> This is done for the Russian participants, not to pay a large sum at once, the crisis. I wrote on watch.ru, you can immediately pay the full amount of the first payment.


Should it be paid in advance like with a "kick starter" or upon project completion?


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Should it be paid in advance like with a "kick starter" or upon project completion?


Some thought about this from the Russian forum - maybe it would be good to collect some summ to buy the movements at once ($50*100) - so maybe if somebody can pay at the beginning (in whole or partially) - it can be an option. It's only thought, not final decision.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

Apologies if this detail has already been mentioned, but who is the manufacturer of this project watch?


----------



## sorcer

tokareva said:


> Is there a way to verify those who have submitted forms are on the list?I don't see anything on the spreadsheet. Thank you.


This is why in the first post I kindly asked everyone to post here WHICH number they want. Nobody did it, so hopefully nothing was lost and Misrob got everyone on the list.


----------



## Danilao

I've asked for number #7 in the form and I've #7 on the googledoc list


----------



## Rudakovski

Just filled the form. the 3603 is just great movement. Edit: i got number 19


----------



## Schlumpf

Danilao said:


> I've asked for number #7 in the form and I've #7 on the googledoc list


I also asked for the 7 but was a bit later than you, i now have the 30 and am perfectly fine with it :-!


----------



## tokareva

sorcer said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to verify those who have submitted forms are on the list?I don't see anything on the spreadsheet. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why in the first post I kindly asked everyone to post here WHICH number they want. Nobody did it, so hopefully nothing was lost and Misrob got everyone on the list.
Click to expand...

Thank you I went back and edited my original post and included some choices for a number,not sure if that will do anything.I was afraid to request a number originally because I didn't know how many were already reserved. Thank you.


----------



## Misrob

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Should it be paid in advance like with a "kick starter" or upon project completion?


It should be paid in advance...


----------



## Danilao

Schlumpf said:


> I also asked for the 7 but was a bit later than you, i now have the 30 and am perfectly fine with it :-!


Maybe we could exchange our watches in a couple of years (2018 might be ok) in front of a good beer :-D


----------



## tokareva

I don't see anything on the list,except what looks like one Russian name.Can somebody put the list on here.Thank you.


----------



## Schlumpf

Danilao said:


> Maybe we could exchange our watches in a couple of years (2018 might be ok) in front of a good beer :-D


Haha, very good idea b-)


----------



## sorcer

tokareva said:


> I don't see anything on the list,except what looks like one Russian name.Can somebody put the list on here.Thank you.


The link to the list is on the first page - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Al6NGIhfDpcL9PWxoX2mTcN2sXIER2qyrlMiwM890rU/edit#gid=0

You are there, no 3, 5th row.


----------



## cuthbert

I didn't ask any specific number but I was assigned the #100.

It's a good number, but are we going to have the watch with the black or off white dial?


----------



## tokareva

sorcer said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything on the list,except what looks like one Russian name.Can somebody put the list on here.Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> The link to the list is on the first page - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Al6NGIhfDpcL9PWxoX2mTcN2sXIER2qyrlMiwM890rU/edit#gid=0
> 
> You are there, no 3, 5th row.
Click to expand...

OK Thank you, I can see the list now.


----------



## sorcer

cuthbert said:


> It's a good number, but are we going to have the watch with the black or off white dial?


My apologies for the confusion. We are going to have BLACK DIAL!


----------



## Misrob

It will be BLACK dial!!!


----------



## oldfox

Actually we were talking about black one


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Ok I'm fine for both of them, regarding the lume, would it be possible to have an old radium brown like some reissues of watches from the 30s and 40s?


----------



## sorcer

Guys, my apologies. We are going to have BLACK DIAL! For some magical reason I thought it is going to be cream but no. I will correct the first post now.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Oh that is good, I personally would much prefer a black dial of the rare Kirov - great news. Also, I would second Comrade Cuthbert's comments regarding the aged looking brown faux radium lume for this watch - that would really give it the spirit of the original IMHO. Who will be manufacturing this watch - which factory?


----------



## oldfox

I personally also pro vintage lume, and suppose that it would not be a problem. The manufacturer of the cases (and who would assemble it in whole) is a independent manufacturing factory. Team leader keeps its name in secret.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

oldfox said:


> I personally also pro vintage lume, and suppose that it would not be a problem. The manufacturer of the cases (and who would assemble it in whole) is a independent manufacturing factory. Team leader keeps its name in secret.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Due to the current problems with Vostok that we all know if there is another manufacturer/assembler in Russia who can work for us, deliver what we ask at a decent price with a reasonable lead time I would like to know or to ask if he's willing to do a project for us.


----------



## Misrob

cuthbert said:


> ...to ask if he's willing to do a project for us.


I do not think it will be a big problem.
Write a PM if you have questions.


----------



## kenb86

I just went ahead and registered. Hoping for #49. How and when do we go about paying?


----------



## Rimmed762

oldfox said:


> The manufacturer of the cases (and who would assemble it in whole) is a independent manufacturing factory. Team leader keeps its name in secret.


Could it be possible that cases would have been made in Russia?


----------



## Misrob

Rimmed762 said:


> Could it be possible that cases would have been made in Russia?


It's impossible.


----------



## Rimmed762

Most unlikely but not impossible.

Just had a thought that there would be a emerging new company. Thought or a bit of hope.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Misrob said:


> It's impossible.


Leather strap? May be...


----------



## Misrob

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Leather strap? May be...


I'm thinking about it...

Maybe it will be like these:

























I mean the model.


----------



## Schlumpf

I really like the leather strap shown on the first site:


----------



## DerangedGoose

Sorry for the question, but can someone confirm if this is 42 or 44mm? I got the impression from this thread that it was changed to 42mm, but then someone recently commented about being ok with the 44mm size.


----------



## Kruzhnoff

[Цитата=DerangedGoose;35035114]извините за вопрос, но может кто-то подтвердить, если это 42 или 44мм? У меня сложилось впечатление из этой темы, что оно было изменено на 42мм, но потом кто-то недавно высказывался о том, с 44мм Размер.[/Цитата]
44 mm. As well as the original watch.


----------



## cuthbert

Schlumpf said:


> I really like the leather strap shown on the first site:


I second that, it's fine as it is.]

Another similar styled watch this Kirovskie might take inspiration:









Did the original have blued hands?


----------



## oldfox

Kruzhnoff said:


> [Цитата=DerangedGoose;35035114]извините за вопрос, но может кто-то подтвердить, если это 42 или 44мм? У меня сложилось впечатление из этой темы, что оно было изменено на 42мм, но потом кто-то недавно высказывался о том, с 44мм Размер.[/Цитата]
> 44 mm. As well as the original watch.


Intent was for 42mm


----------



## Misrob

cuthbert said:


> Did the original have blued hands?


Yes, black.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Now that the movement has been changed to a Molnija, count me in! Form submitted


----------



## DerangedGoose

oldfox said:


> Intent was for 42mm


So 42mm will be the final size of the watch?


----------



## oldfox

Yes, I suppose so, we'll keep pursuing slightly smaller size than original watch had. 36 mm movement gives us such opportunity.


----------



## Misrob

44 mm
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/kiro...d-edition-project-3656730-4.html#post34537738


----------



## oldfox

Sorry, I thought the first intention in the early 2013 was to reduce the size, and you agreed... Взрывоопасная тема К-43 - Страница 20 - Часовой форум Watch.ru

*UPD*: My mistake - the *thickness *would be reduced, not the diameter! As per previous experience with USSR pilot homage 44 mm (along with not much thickness) is "dabest" for vintage look watches.


----------



## slls

I just follow this thread out of curiosity and also have a question. Why are so many people are interested in this watch instead of the real Type-1?
Is it the dial, is the movement or just the limited homage version?


----------



## tokareva

slls said:


> I just follow this thread out of curiosity and also have a question. Why are so many people are interested in this watch instead of the real Type-1?
> Is it the dial, is the movement or just the limited homage version?


I wanted one that looks like the original but is new,and therefore not have to worry about repairs or damaging an original by wearing it.I also don't know enough about the originals to buy one.How much does an original in good shape cost? I assume they are very expensive.


----------



## cuthbert

slls said:


> I just follow this thread out of curiosity and also have a question. Why are so many people are interested in this watch instead of the real Type-1?
> Is it the dial, is the movement or just the limited homage version?


I don't think we can use a Type-1 as everyday's watch....you must be lucky to find a perfect specimen, but due to the case material and sheer age it's next to impossible.


----------



## ThePossumKing

slls said:


> I just follow this thread out of curiosity and also have a question. Why are so many people are interested in this watch instead of the real Type-1?
> Is it the dial, is the movement or just the limited homage version?


I can't answer for the other Type-1 owners, but I want one just based on the fact that my Type-1 is just so old! I love my Type-1, but it is 78 years old and I worry about its health and well being and I only wear it to church on Sundays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

I like to wear my type-1's occasionally, but they are far too old and delicate to wear often, so I would like to have a Type-1 homage to wear when I want, and in any case I think it would be nice to have a modern homage to sit alongside my Type-1 sub-collection, there's just something cool about that, I think...


----------



## kenb86

I have a post war commercial Type-1 that I wear somewhat regularly. I think I'm about $125-$150USD into it. It is quite delicate by modern standards and also has zero water resistance so it needs to be worn carefully. A more durable replica that I can wear more often would be nice. Also the military dial with functional lume would make it more useful. I think the wartime military originals are far too expensive and delicate for daily wear. On a side note the originals are LOUD tickers due to the large movement and thin case. I'm guessing the replicas won't be as loud.


----------



## Chascomm

kenb86 said:


> On a side note the originals are LOUD tickers due to the large movement and thin case. I'm guessing the replicas won't be as loud.


True, but they won't be quiet by any stretch of the imagination using the 3603. But that is another point in favour of the Molnija movement; that it ticks 5 per second (not the 6 per second of the Sea-Gull) which sounds just right in a loud watch.

I have a couple of early post-war British pin-lever watches that are loud enough to attract attention from several metres away. It's all part of the fun of wearing them.


----------



## oldfox

Chascomm said:


> True, but they won't be quiet by any stretch of the imagination using the 3603. But that is another point in favour of the Molnija movement; that it ticks 5 per second (not the 6 per second of the Sea-Gull) which sounds just right in a loud watch.


What an aesthetic perception do you have! In Russian we would like to say - monsieur does have an eye for deviations! 



Chascomm said:


> I have a couple of early post-war British pin-lever watches that are loud enough to attract attention from several metres away. It's all part of the fun of wearing them.


Yes, I agree, loud ticking is an advantage of such watches!


----------



## Geoff Adams

You can hear my Type-1s ticking during quiet moments at board meetings, and I like that :blush:


----------



## kenb86

I can see how a faster beat rate wouldn't be nice for a loud watch. I have a watch with a fast beat rate and it sounds hyper. I'm glad this build will be 18000BPH. 

Back on topic for this project, I have never participated in one of these before. How and when do I pay?


----------



## tokareva

The thought of this watch being loud is very exciting.Will it be possible to hear the ticking without holding the watch directly against the ear?


----------



## ThePossumKing

tokareva said:


> The thought of this watch being loud is very exciting.Will it be possible to hear the ticking without holding the watch directly against the ear?


Hopefully so...you can hear my original Type-1 from across the room!


----------



## oldfox

Molnijas are not so loud as type-1/2. As the case would be more tight and isolated, so it would be much more silent. But directly against the ear - definitely.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

With the Molnija I am in!


----------



## Misrob

Movements...


----------



## mallit

happy to say with the change of movement I have signed up for this interesting project.


----------



## cuthbert

Misrob said:


> Movements...
> 
> View attachment 9877170
> 
> 
> View attachment 9877178


I can't see clearly, are they decorated? I've seen quite a few nice Molnijas in the past.


----------



## kenb86

What type of crown will be used for the project watch? Will the case have any water resistance?


----------



## GuessWho

Bumping this thread back up, still a few places left on the spreadsheet.


----------



## tokareva

I'm surprised there are still some available,especially considering it is listed on two forums.Anybody know why there isn't more interest in it.


----------



## Chascomm

tokareva said:


> I'm surprised there are still some available,especially considering it is listed on two forums.Anybody know why there isn't more interest in it.


As beautiful as it is, there is no doubt that it is a more specialist item than most forum projects.

For me it is a simple matter of wearability as I only buy watches that I anticipate will get regular use. I might have been more interested if either the case was scaled down to fit the size of the movement rather than scaled up to the historic size, or if it was in a fixed-lug Chistopol style case. But I can only speak for myself. Others may have different concerns.


----------



## kenb86

I got the PM this morning that the project needs to raise money to buy the movements now. I hope enough people will be able to pay the first installment now to make this happen.


----------



## Danilao

kenb86 said:


> I got the PM this morning that the project needs to raise money to buy the movements now.


Me too, so *say YES for the K43!*

;-)


----------



## tokareva

I received a few PM messages answering yes that were intended for sorcer,so I recommend checking to make sure your replies have been received.I will also say YES here,to be on the safe side.Thank you.


----------



## Geoff Adams

I've said yes


----------



## kenb86

I've said yes


----------



## Schlumpf

Yes!


----------



## Rudakovski

Yes


----------



## sorcer

Guys, I think I received a reply from everyone. Simply check the spreadsheet, if your nickname is blue - there is no need to worry about it. Once everything will be confirmed, I will send out the payment details.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Danilao said:


> Me too, so *say YES for the K43!*
> 
> ;-)


Our friend Danilao's name does not appear to be in blue on the spreadsheed...


----------



## Danilao

sorcer said:


> Guys, I think I received a reply from everyone. Simply check the spreadsheet, if your nickname is blue - there is no need to worry about it. Once everything will be confirmed, I will send out the payment details.





Geoff Adams said:


> Our friend Danilao's name does not appear to be in blue on the spreadsheed...


Yes, please Sorcer, make me BLUE ;-)

Grazie Geoff


----------



## Hemden

Checked the project again, noticed the movement would be a Molnija 3603... I'm in! I filled in the form and

YES, make me blue 

PS: #10 here

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenb86

I am number 49 on the list and for some reason I am not showing up in blue. I would like to go blue please.


----------



## ctk1981

Checked the list, not blue yet. I am willing to make payment now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

Same here, answered YES but i'm not blue... dabadidabadei


----------



## ThePossumKing

I answered yes and I am not blue either


----------



## GuessWho

Answered yes in the PM, but I'll post *Yes *here as well as I'm not blue on the spreadsheet either.


----------



## 103ssv

sorcer said:


> Guys, I think I received a reply from everyone. Simply check the spreadsheet, if your nickname is blue - there is no need to worry about it. Once everything will be confirmed, I will send out the payment details.


I also answered with yes, but I'm stil not blue.

103


----------



## rcapiloto

Gentlemen,

From the automated translation of the thread on watch.ru, I believe that if your name is in black then your YES was noted... those in blue are the ones who haven't answered sorcer's PM.

Please do correct me if I'm wrong but the above is my understanding on how to read the list.

Regards,

RC


----------



## sorcer

My apologies again! Rcpiloto is correct:

BLACK colour = everything is fine

BLUE colour = person did not respond


----------



## Karsten

Filled in google form.

Asked for # 116

Will i receive a email for confirmation?


----------



## Torsey

In that case, I replied YES but I am still blue. I am number # 77.


----------



## sorcer

Hemden said:


> Checked the project again, noticed the movement would be a Molnija 3603... I'm in! I filled in the form and
> 
> PS: #10 here


Unfortunately, no 10 was not vacant when you filled in the form, so you were given no 31.

A little bit of patience, guys. We will mark everyone who are ready to pay, do not worry.


----------



## Hemden

sorcer said:


> Unfortunately, no 10 was not vacant when you filled in the form, so you were given no 31.
> 
> A little bit of patience, guys. We will mark everyone who are ready to pay, do not worry.


I've seen it, it's still OK! Thank you 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

Karsten said:


> Filled in google form.
> 
> Asked for # 116
> 
> Will i receive a email for confirmation?


Yess... 

I am on the list with # 91

Is fine with me.

I have not received confirmation mail.

What have i to do next?


----------



## mallit

I also replied yes to Pm but am still in the blue.
So I am officially a YES


----------



## RFollia

I'm in, already registeredwith # 94. Please do not hesitate to contact me if anything is wrong, payment to do, to which paypal address or whatever.
Best regards


----------



## sorcer

Guys, we have started collecting deposits. I have already PMed many of you, some restricted their inboxes, so I was unable to contact them.

If you have not received anything, please PM me and I will send you details.


----------



## Schlumpf

Money sent! |>


----------



## GuessWho

I have just sent payment:-!


----------



## Hemden

Paid! Thank you very much!


----------



## cuthbert

I also sent the payment.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, once again. Add comments to your payment, otherwise we won't find it and do NOT send it as payment for goods and services, otherwise you would have to pay the difference.


----------



## 103ssv

Just sent the payment.


----------



## tokareva

Sent the payment


----------



## Danilao

Payment sent €€€-->руб

Waiting for the next step


----------



## ThePossumKing

Payment sent!


----------



## Wristing

Payment made!


----------



## Geoff Adams

I've sent my payment of RUB5,000, with my name Geoff Adams and WUS in the note. Unfortunately I forgot to put the number of the watch in the note - many apologies. The number you require is 61. Sorry for any inconvenience...


----------



## cuthbert

Geoff Adams said:


> I've sent my payment of RUB5,000, with my name Geoff Adams and WUS in the note. Unfortunately I forgot to put the number of the watch in the note - many apologies. The number you require is 61. Sorry for any inconvenience...


Frak I also forgot! I'm number 100.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, third time. INCLUDE YOUR WUS NICK AND WATCH NO with the payment. Otherwise, you create unnecessary workload for me.

We have also received a completely wrong payment from Alessandro, I have no idea what his nick here is, so please contact me urgently via PM.


----------



## rcapiloto

Payment sent! ☺... including nick and number ☺☺...

RC


----------



## Rudakovski

Payment sent, with nick and number.


----------



## RFollia

Deposit sent. 
Ypa!


----------



## Karsten

sorcer said:


> Guys, we have started collecting deposits. I have already PMed many of you, some restricted their inboxes, so I was unable to contact them.
> 
> If you have not received anything, please PM me and I will send you details.


Hello sorcer

watch # 91 Karsten (WUS)

Unfortunately i am not able to send or receive PM's

Can you please email details for payment?

krongaard AT sport.dk


----------



## sorcer

Karsten said:


> Can you please email details for payment?


Done!


----------



## Karsten

sorcer said:


> Done!


Thank you.

I have paid 5.000 Rubles prepay for # 91


----------



## jonken

Just found out and registered. As #87?


----------



## jonken

And paid as per instruction.


----------



## sorcer

Hello Guys,

As was communicated by me a few days ago via PM, we are removing people who are on the list and have not paid. Today was the deadline. So, everyone who has not paid and/or has not replied will be removed from the participants' list. If you still want to participate, you can only do it via the waiting list.


----------



## oldfox

According to PM on russian forum it was one week plus.


----------



## RFollia

Any news about subsequent payments or we're done so far with the 5000 rub?
Best regards


----------



## oldfox

For now it's done to buy the movements.


----------



## Rimmed762

48 and 71, first installments for both are paid. By me.


----------



## Rimmed762

Is it OK to pay 2nd installments already? Into same address?


----------



## oldfox

AFAIK it was collected to purchase movements. Now the negotiations are ongoing, if it would be successful - only then the second payment would be relevant.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

oldfox said:


> Now the negotiations are ongoing, if it would be successful - only then the second payment would be relevant.


We must win this battle against capitalism ;-)

Any news?


----------



## oldfox

I've asked our commander - waiting for the updates - I shall post it as soon as some news would be avaliable.


----------



## Rimmed762

I just wish there is enough time to react when next payments are collected. I get paid once a month.  So, one week notice could be little short.


----------



## Hemden

Any news? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

No, we are waiting for the movement purchase - as per our teamlead it now is at final test before shipment.


----------



## oldfox

So our TeamLead started the process of movements purchase (Contract is settled, waiting for invoice).


----------



## Geoff Adams

oldfox said:


> So our TeamLead started the process of movements purchase (Contract is settled, waiting for invoice).


Warm feeling in stomach, happy, excited


----------



## Rimmed762

Wonderful. I am glad they contacted Chelyabinsk watch factory.


----------



## RFollia

oldfox said:


> So our TeamLead started the process of movements purchase (Contract is settled, waiting for invoice).


Really excited about it. wish them best of luck


----------



## Rimmed762

As I watched the pictures I started to think If more of an onion-shaped crown could be an option?


----------



## oldfox

It was claimed that movements were paid and now are prepeared for shipment.


----------



## Rimmed762

I like these kind of news. 

Any idea where the assembly takes place? In Russia? Or somewhere else?


----------



## oldfox

Rimmed762 said:


> I like these kind of news.
> 
> Any idea where the assembly takes place? In Russia? Or somewhere else?


In Russia, cases are also would be made in Moscow. So it must be 100 % Russian watch if not consider the origin of the steel for cases (since we have no idea where it came from).


----------



## Rimmed762

Misrob said:


> Rimmed762 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be possible that cases would have been made in Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible.
Click to expand...

So these, after all, might be made in Russia. Very nice.


----------



## oldfox

Maybe I misleading you, but last message about cases manufacturer was about meeting with local Moscow company (click). Maybe smth changed from then.


----------



## Rimmed762

It would be a plus but not necessary. A nice plus.


----------



## Rimmed762

If I am right:
1) Movements are made in Russia.
2) Dials and hands are made in Russia.
3) Case is made in Russia.
That is completely and truly russian watch.

In the beginning I thought that it would be designed in Russia and made in China. I wasn't interested at all. No way, not for me.

Then Sea-Gull was changed to Molnija and I signed in. Atleast the heart was supposed to be russian.

Now it seems like it is totally russian. Because of my interest towards the russian watches I am very happy of the results. I am glad that I am in.


----------



## Girolamo

A similar project, from hablemosderelojes.com: Re-issue Vostok K43:


----------



## rcapiloto

Giro! Tú también por aqui????

Already signed up for this one too. Ready to help if there are any inquiries and language is an issue...

Regards,

RC



Girolamo said:


> A similar project, from hablemosderelojes.com: Re-issue Vostok K43:


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Girolamo said:


> A similar project, from hablemosderelojes.com: Re-issue Vostok K43:


I would like to learn more. Unfortunately I know no Spanish ((


----------



## Rimmed762

Any idea of the schelude? I am committed into this project and the Slava diver homage. 

Now I hear about this and 'Castro'. I know that I can not commit into all of them if payments come very closely.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I cannot respond to the private message to comrade Girolamo because WUS blocked my private messaging system for no apparent reasons. I would love to get the Spanish Meranom K-43 version.


----------



## RFollia

Those are so great news!
But. new payments are needed ASAP or not needed so far.
Look forward to get more news about prepayments
Best regards to all


----------



## tokareva

What is the price for this watch?Thank you


----------



## rcapiloto

tokareva said:


> View attachment 10839658
> What is the price for this watch?Thank you


Hi Tokareva,

This watch is a project by the spanish "hablemosderelojes" forum. You have to first become a member in that forum (Hablemos de Relojes), once you are a member you can signup for this project.

A donation to HdR is required (use the "donate" button on the main page, donation made via PayPal, a minimum of €3 is required). Once the donation is complete you have to contact "Girolamo" via PM (he is also a member here on WuS) and send him the verification code of the donation, the number you wish for your watch (it is a numbered edition of 100 pieces) and the e-mail address you have registered with Meranom (the sale will be done directly by Meranom via your account... you'll have to set up one at www.meranom.com if you don't already have one).

The total price for the watch is 185USD, which includes P&P via Russiant Post-registered mail.

Regards,

RC


----------



## tokareva

Thank you, it's very nice ,I'm going to consider getting one.


----------



## kenb86

Do we know the estimated delivery date for the HdR project watch? What type of lume is used?


----------



## Girolamo

kenb86 said:


> Do we know the estimated delivery date for the HdR project watch? What type of lume is used?


The sale and shipping will be made from the Meranom store. It is estimated that the Russian mail has delays of 30 days to the European Union.

The lumen used is vintage dark orange ( relative brightness estimate 27%)


----------



## kenb86

Girolamo said:


> The sale and shipping will be made from the Meranom store. It is estimated that the Russian mail has delays of 30 days to the European Union.
> 
> The lumen used is vintage dark orange ( relative brightness estimate 27%)


Thank you for the information. Do we have an estimate of when the watches will ship?


----------



## 0elcid0

What is de Slava diver project?.
Thank you.


----------



## 0elcid0

Rimmed762 said:


> Any idea of the schelude? I am committed into this project and the Slava diver homage.
> 
> Now I hear about this and 'Castro'. I know that I can not commit into all of them if payments come very closely.


What is the Slava diver project?.
Thank you. 
Sorry for the error.


----------



## Rimmed762

WUS Russian forum project watch 2016. Might be ready at the summer.


----------



## 0elcid0

Rimmed762 said:


> WUS Russian forum project watch 2016. Might be ready at the summer.


Ok, thank you, i'll go to see it.


----------



## jonken

Any update on the project?  (This project that is, it looks like the tread has been bumped a bit latent)


----------



## Rimmed762

Thread at watch.ru is much more active.


----------



## oldfox

Team lead was at the manufacturer office. The movements had arrived and the production of cases would start soon.


----------



## oldfox

Discussed variant of the dial and proportion of the hands.


----------



## 103ssv

Rimmed762 said:


> Thread at watch.ru is much more active.


Canyon get me the link?


----------



## Rimmed762

Here it is.

http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=359923


----------



## 0elcid0

The 3603 is complete, but there are two more options: kit and kit + 3602.
What is the difference?


----------



## oldfox

0elcid0 said:


> The 3603 is complete, but there are two more options: kit and kit + 3602.
> What is the difference?


Kit is only dial, case, hands. 
Plus 3602 is dial, case, hands and movement 3602 (without balance amortization).

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Hemden

oldfox said:


> Discussed variant of the dial and proportion of the hands.


Comrade oldfox, would you be so kind to share your knowledge of the Russian language and update us on the latest discussion on Watch.ru? Thanks 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Looks good, when are we going to send the second payment?


----------



## oldfox

Sorry for some delay. According to last essential post from teamlead - now test prototype according to this drawings is produced:

































All assembled (case, hands, dial, movement) prototype must be ready at April.


----------



## Hemden

Hey chaps! 3 weeks later... any news? More money needed? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

I think it will take couple of months. I hope that some of russian speaking members of WUS and watch.ru could confirm.


----------



## oldfox

Yes, close to July-August.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer

Finally, here are a couple of pictures. This is a test production case compared to Torsten's K43 project. Dial and hands should be ready in June. More pics here.


----------



## oldfox

In addition - in couple days would be notification of second round of payment - around $60.


----------



## RFollia

It looks magnificent. Really nice, fine works, look forward to seeing the definitive models, and to get the payment notification
Best regards


----------



## jonken

Looks splendid! Looking forward to next steps, and the watch! Great work guys! 



oldfox said:


> In addition - in couple days would be notification of second round of payment - around $60.


----------



## Danilao

Who is making this great job?
Who is assembling the cases?

Anyway, go ahead Comrade :-D

Thanks


----------



## mallit

That looks amazing!
Am registered for a couple of current project watches and this one is definitely the one Im most looking forward to


----------



## RFollia

Any news regarding 2nd payment?
Best regards


----------



## sorcer

2nd deposit payment details have been sent, check your inboxes!

I was not able to send PM to *Karsten,* please contact me directly for payment instructions!


----------



## Rudakovski

Payment of 4000 RUB sent. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## tokareva

I just sent the 2nd payment, was I supposed to add a note of some kind,will you know its me?Thank you.


----------



## Danilao

Danilao said:


> Who is making this great job?
> Who is assembling the cases?


Is it a secret?


----------



## RFollia

2nd payment sent


----------



## Geoff Adams

I have sent my second payment


----------



## ThePossumKing

Second payment sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer

Guys, don't forget to write your NICK and your NO in the comments when making payment.


----------



## 103ssv

Payment sent.


----------



## GuessWho

Sent payment a few hours ago.


----------



## Hemden

Sent! 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

sorcer said:


> 2nd deposit payment details have been sent, check your inboxes!
> 
> I was not able to send PM to *Karsten,* please contact me directly for payment instructions!


Hello, good news.

You can email payment details to me:

[email protected]


----------



## jonken

2nd payment sent.


----------



## ThePossumKing

sorcer said:


> Guys, don't forget to write your NICK and your NO in the comments when making payment.


Please include these instructions in the next payment email, because I completely forgot


----------



## Geoff Adams

Me too, I included my nick, but not my number - I can't remember that at the moment...


----------



## tokareva

Well I'm glad to hear I wasn't the only one that didn't add all the information,I was having trouble accessing PayPal though.But still probably wouldn't have thought to add it.


----------



## Karsten

Payment sent


----------



## Danilao

Payment sent for watch n. 7 

Now could I ask (3rd time) if someone knows who make the cases and were?


----------



## Wristing

2n payment done for watch n.70


----------



## sorcer

Danilao said:


> Now could I ask (3rd time) if someone knows who make the cases and were?


Vostok Time.


----------



## Rimmed762

Is it OK to do third payment soon?


----------



## sorcer

Please wait until further announcement! Do not rush with the payment.


----------



## Rimmed762

I started to wonder if there is are some possibilities to get also a Torsten K43? I really like that white dial.

I have to say that I am glad to see this progress with this project. It will be a stunning watch. Well done, chaps.


----------



## sorcer

Rimmed762 said:


> I started to wonder if there is are some possibilities to get also a Torsten K43? I really like that white dial.


Occasionally, owners sell the watch (at least, on watch.ru), so it is possible but you have to be quick and have some understanding of Russian language.

I managed to buy a dial + hands set  and since molly and unitas are similar, it may be interchangeable.


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you. Kit would be great if I can find one. May I ask for the link to watch.ru sales forum? It would make sniping easier.


----------



## sorcer

Rimmed762 said:


> May I ask for the link to watch.ru sales forum? It would make sniping easier.


Продажа бу часов стоимостью до 1000 USD - Часовой форум Watch.ru


----------



## Rimmed762

And thank you again.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Just saw this and signed up. Are places still available? Is there a wait list? How many are on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Double post!


----------



## Rimmed762

I think that all 3603 movements are booked already. 3602 and kits might be available. 

I am sure that someone who knows better gives information to you very soon.


----------



## yurzuv

*Gentlemen, I want to sell my watch Torsten Nagengast Timelin - К-43 (Кировские)*
Gentlemen, I want to sell my watch


----------



## Rimmed762

PM sent.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Can anyone answer my questions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

It might take some time but don't worry. Main thread is at watch.ru (you'll find a link from this thread if needed). 

Sorcer checks this thread from time to time and updates when there are news. You could try to PM him.


----------



## sorcer

NoLeftTurn said:


> Just saw this and signed up. Are places still available? Is there a wait list? How many are on it?


Here is the link to Google Spreadsheet. As you can see, all position are reserved but you can still get a kit or 3602+kit. People marked in BLUE have not yet paid (or have agreed to pay later) or in the waiting list.


----------



## yurzuv

Thanks, answered


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Thanks for the response. 

So what is the "3620+kit"? Is the watch assembly done by me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer

NoLeftTurn said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> So what is the "3620+kit"? Is the watch assembly done by me?


No, 3602+kit is simply the same watch but with 3602 movement. It will come fully assembled!

It will be possible to order a kit only (case+dial+hands+crown), without a movement.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

sorcer said:


> No, 3602+kit is simply the same watch but with 3602 movement. It will come fully assembled!
> 
> It will be possible to order a kit only (case+dial+hands+crown), without a movement.


Great, can I be put on the list for the 3602+kit? I already signed up, but I was not sure if there were still places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer

NoLeftTurn said:


> Great, can I be put on the list for the 3602+kit? I already signed up, but I was not sure if there were still places.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, we have added you on the waiting list. The reason for this is we yet need to request the total amount of 3602 movements we can get from Molnija factory.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

sorcer said:


> Yeah, we have added you on the waiting list. The reason for this is we yet need to request the total amount of 3602 movements we can get from Molnija factory.


Many thanks! I'll keep an eye for updates!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemden

Hey comrades, any news on this project?

Cheers

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Good day gentlemen. 

I just came across this thread. But looks like I'm already very late for the party... Its a very great project especially I found out that its got a Molnija movement. How I wish there are still slots available. 

Thank you.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Are there any available slots for the one with 3603/3602 movement? Can I still join the wait list? 

Did I get it right that this project have one set with 3603 movement and another set with 3602 movement? I'm willing to be listed on whatever is available.

By the way sirs, if I may ask, what's the difference between the 3603 and 3602?

Thank you again and have a great day ahead.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

There are still vacant lines on the spreadsheet document, does that mean that I can still join?


*I checked the spreadsheet again, looks like the vacant line that I saw is the division between those who were in the project and those on the waitlist...o|

Anyway, are there still any chance that I can join on this project?:-( 

Thank you again.


----------



## Chascomm

smuggled_sheep said:


> By the way sirs, if I may ask, what's the difference between the 3603 and 3602?


Standard Soviet-era movement codes.
..02 = Subsidiary second hand, not shock proof, no date
..03 = Subsidiary second hand, shock proof, no date


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Chascomm said:


> Standard Soviet-era movement codes.
> ..02 = Subsidiary second hand, not shock proof, no date
> ..03 = Subsidiary second hand, shock proof, no date


Thank you very much for the info sir Chascomm. Having a shock proof movement (3603) would be more robust for daily wear then...

Would it still be possible to join this project? Please kind sirs...


----------



## sorcer

Here is the dial sample!

At the moment it is possible to joint the waiting list.


----------



## Rimmed762

Looking good. Progress is always a pleasure.


----------



## sorcer

Here is a little update. Please don't take it as a final design, a few things may change here and there.


----------



## Rimmed762

I'd take it like this. But small improvements are welcome too. 

Is this the final strap design?


----------



## cuthbert

sorcer said:


> Here is a little update. Please don't take it as a final design, a few things may change here and there.


Thank you Sorcerer, when are we supposed to send the final payment?


----------



## Rimmed762

I forgot to thank for the great work and keeping us aware. Thank you Sorcer.


----------



## sorcer

Rimmed762 said:


> Is this the final strap design?


No. The strap is NOT included. The one on the the pics above was used for this photo session only.


----------



## Rimmed762

I have to say that I am a bit delighted. I really like the strap of the first photos. But the rest is what matters.

Good job.


----------



## RFollia

Lovely!
Can't wait for the next payment...


----------



## sorcer

Cases are being produced. Please be ready to pay the last instalment this week.


----------



## Rimmed762

Wonderful news. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, I have sent a third payment reminder to (hopefully) all of you. I was not able to send a PM to Jonken, so if you are Jonken - please get in touch with me!If I forgot somebody - please also get in touch!Please Please Please do not forget to send payments as a GIFT (family and friends on paypal).


----------



## GuessWho

Payment sent!


----------



## BizzyC

Payment sent...getting close!!


----------



## cuthbert

Payment sent...I think.

Can we see the final result?


----------



## RFollia

Payment done. It's closer!


----------



## Hemden

Paid, thanks


----------



## tokareva

Payment sent.


----------



## ThePossumKing

3rd payment sent


----------



## Wristing

3rd payment done (Watch n.70...please note that my nick in the spreadsheet is wrongly written).


----------



## Schlumpf

Payment sent for watch no30


----------



## Danilao

Payment sent for watch #7
;-)


----------



## Rudakovski

Payment for #19 sent.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, PLEASE, ONCE AGAIN!!! Always leave a note when paying...your nickname + watch no!


----------



## jonken

sorcer said:


> Guys, PLEASE, ONCE AGAIN!!! Always leave a note when paying...your nickname + watch no!


Yep. #87 Jonken (WUS) paid (with note)


----------



## Geoff Adams

sorcer said:


> Guys, PLEASE, ONCE AGAIN!!! Always leave a note when paying...your nickname + watch no!


Guilty as charged - apologies! But you have my payment of 5,015 roubles for watch number 61. PM with paypal transaction number etc. sent :redface:

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

#48 and #71 paid. 

Really looking forward to get this watch.


----------



## Rimmed762

May I ask, if the water resistance is already known?

I know that this ain't a diver but still I am interested.


----------



## mariomart

Rimmed762 said:


> May I ask, if the water resistance is already known?
> 
> I know that this ain't a diver but still I am interested.


 I'm not taking part in this project, but I'd be surprised if they offered anything over 3ATM. Here's hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## tokareva

Do you think it will be possible to safely wear this watch in the rain if needed?


----------



## Rimmed762

I am quite certain of that. Even 3 ATM should be enough for regular use. I wear old Slavas often when I am off-duty. Those were 3ATM when new. And I do wash my hands.

We will see.


----------



## 103ssv

I jus payd for watch 103.


----------



## alexir

Paid for #44


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

I was thinking, could it be possible to purchase extra caseback with the watches? I might want to get something engraved to another one.


----------



## Karsten

sorcer said:


> Guys, I have sent a third payment reminder to (hopefully) all of you. I was not able to send a PM to Jonken, so if you are Jonken - please get in touch with me!If I forgot somebody - please also get in touch!Please Please Please do not forget to send payments as a GIFT (family and friends on paypal).


Hello
For unknown reason PM does nok work for me.

I will pay (as gift) with Paypal. Same account as last ? 
How many Rubles ?

Karsten Krongaard


----------



## Karsten

Paid 5.015 Rubles for # 91


----------



## Karsten

Payment 5.015 Rubles sent for watch # 91


----------



## jonken

Hi Sorcer, Jonken here, just read the post. Will PM ya!


----------



## sorcer

Rimmed762 said:


> I was thinking, could it be possible to purchase extra caseback with the watches? I might want to get something engraved to another one.


Highly unlikely but I shall check it closed to the end of this amazing project.


----------



## sorcer

Rimmed762 said:


> I was thinking, could it be possible to purchase extra caseback with the watches? I might want to get something engraved to another one.


Highly unlikely but I shall check it closed to the end of the project.


----------



## Hemden

Hey comrades,

do we have more info or a timeline?

Thanks!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer

Hello guys, I have sent a PM to everyone to request your contact details, which should be sent to the email included in PM and NOT to me. At the moment, there is no timeline yet, so please be patient. If I omitted somebody, please drop me a message.


----------



## Rudakovski

details sent.


----------



## cuthbert

Details sent as well.


----------



## 103ssv

Details sent as well.


----------



## Geoff Adams

I have now emailed my details for watch number 061


----------



## ThePossumKing

Details sent
Can't wait for this watch!


----------



## Rimmed762

#48 and #71 sent. Looking forward to receive this.


----------



## Karsten

sorcer said:


> Hello guys, I have sent a PM to everyone to request your contact details, which should be sent to the email included in PM and NOT to me. At the moment, there is no timeline yet, so please be patient. If I omitted somebody, please drop me a message.


My PM is not working.
I can you send details on my email?
I belive you already have my email adress.


----------



## GuessWho

Sent my details the same day I got the PM (forgot to update here).


----------



## tokareva

GuessWho said:


> Sent my details the same day I got the PM (forgot to update here).


Me too


----------



## cuthbert

Details sent...BTW can we see a pic of the definitive watch?

Very curious, yesterday I admired the Tissot 1936 and this project seems remarkably similar.


----------



## Karsten

Details sent for watch # 91

Hoping for nice christmas present


----------



## Geoff Adams

Any news on this yet, are we close to a dispatch date?


----------



## 103ssv

No news on the Russian forum, only some debate about a watchband.


----------



## Rimmed762

Any news of some progress?


----------



## Radvanszki

I have just sent the registration form. I need only 1 pc 3603 movement watch.


----------



## tokareva

Why doesn't this project have a banner,like all the other projects?


----------



## 103ssv

Perhaps because it is not a WUS project?


----------



## tokareva

103ssv said:


> Perhaps because it is not a WUS project?


That's what I was thinking also, but still it would be nice if somebody would make some kind of banner.


----------



## 103ssv

A smal update:
K-43. "????????? ??????????" ?? ?????? 3603. - ???????? 89 - ??????? ????? Watch.ru


----------



## Geoff Adams

103ssv said:


> A smal update:
> K-43. "????????? ??????????" ?? ?????? 3603. - ???????? 89 - ??????? ????? Watch.ru


Oh my, that looks very nice!!! 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Nice... but seems the lume on the hands don’t match the one on the dial :-/


----------



## sorcer

Here are fresh pics.


----------



## 103ssv

Danilao said:


> Nice... but seems the lume on the hands don't match the one on the dial :-/


Did it on the originals 70 years ago?
I don't think so; so should this reproduction be perfect as the originals where far from that?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Danilao said:


> Nice... but seems the lume on the hands don't match the one on the dial :-/


Ah yes, I didn't spot that, the lume on the hands looks slightly darker/fuller than on the numbers... is this because it is different lume or because of the way the lume has been applied?

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

103ssv said:


> Did it on the originals 70 years ago?
> I don't think so; so should this reproduction be perfect as the originals where far from that?


If it is a "bad relume effect" I don't like it so much. Is it ok for the russians friends?
It looks like an old watch with recently replaced hands :-/


----------



## mroatman

103ssv said:


> Did it on the originals 70 years ago?
> I don't think so; so should this reproduction be perfect as the originals where far from that?


Some presumed originals for comparison. It seems the hands matched the dials more or less.


----------



## RFollia

I think the watch looks stunning. On the flesh it might even be better. Looking forward to seeing it... A big thank you to all the people involved in this project.
Best regards


----------



## jonken

Looking real good! Any news on when they will ship?


----------



## tokareva

103ssv said:


> Perhaps because it is not a WUS project?


No that can't be it, the Laika project is not a WUS project.

Somebody just didn't make a 
Kirovskie K-43 banner...


----------



## Rimmed762

Has production started yet? It looks like ready to me.

Any news of "night witches"?


----------



## Danilao

The initial message said May 2017, I believe in the language of Russian projects should read May 2018 :-D

But no problem, however we wait quietly ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams

Danilao said:


> The initial message said May 2017, I believe in the language of Russian projects should read May 2018 :-D
> 
> But no problem, however we wait quietly ;-)


I think we should have a sweepstake on this - my choice to win the money would be, October 2018... 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

I hope earlier.  I hope to wear this at summer.


----------



## Rimmed762

Any news? Before 5th of May?


----------



## Danilao

I'm very curious too. 
Any problems? 
And what kind?
Some glasnost would help in waiting


----------



## jonken

+1 to that, what are the news on the project? 
Expected delivery date?


----------



## Rimmed762

DISCLAIMER: I am not proper translator of russian language. I might have misunderstood something or a lot. Following is my translation and thoughts based on watch.ru thread.

I BELIEVE that the wait is because the order is pretty small and, for example, cases will be done when subcontractor has a proper slot. Also dials have been remade because the lume wasn't good enough.

I wish some native would confirm or correct. Please, don't take this as truth because I am sure there is something lost in translation.


----------



## Danilao




----------



## Rimmed762

Now there is something I don't get. 

There must be some cultural reference that isn't familiar to me. Or does this mean that project is buried and sealed?


----------



## detroie

Last information was about production time, curator says that there is an issue with chinese production, for them (chinese) this project has low priority because of small q-ty.

And also from me, new year at the china has finished not so long time ago, so everybody should wait)


----------



## Rimmed762

So my translation was pretty correct. Sort of success to me.


----------



## Danilao

Rimmed762 said:


> Now there is something I don't get.
> 
> There must be some cultural reference that isn't familiar to me. Or does this mean that project is buried and sealed?


I'ts a joke https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curse_of_the_pharaohs, I hope :-D


----------



## Rimmed762

Now I got it. Thank you. I didn't connect it to Pharaos curse. I thought about mummies and graves.

I believe that in project like this and as small as it is, we need three things. Patience, patience and patience.


----------



## Danilao

Rimmed762 said:


> I believe that in project like this and as small as it is, we need three things. Patience, patience and patience.


This time we are also lucky: patience in three comfortable installments
:-D


----------



## Rimmed762

Oh yes.


----------



## sorcer

Rimmed762 said:


> I BELIEVE that the wait is because the order is pretty small and, for example, cases will be done when subcontractor has a proper slot. Also dials have been remade because the lume wasn't good enough.


Sorry for the delay in responding, was travelling here and there. This is pretty much accurate, there is (a usual) delay with parts. The dials were indeed remade because of the lume problem, it was not of a right colour. Anyway, please don't spread fud and don't speculate. It is a usual practice to not finish projects on time in Russia, it is not an indication of any problem. I will try to update you more regularly to keep you all ± happy.


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you for confirmation. As you can see at WUS project 2016, we are very patient. 

I still hope I get to wear this at summer but my life doesn't depend on it.


----------



## cuthbert

Rimmed762 said:


> Thank you for confirmation. As you can see at WUS project 2016, we are very patient.
> 
> I still hope I get to wear this at summer but my life doesn't depend on it.


Yes but in the WUS project we haven't paid yet.


----------



## ThePossumKing

cuthbert said:


> Yes but in the WUS project we haven't paid yet.


Exactly....


----------



## Danilao

However, the color difference between the dial and the hands was horrible: it’s better to wait in my opinion


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> However, the color difference between the dial and the hands was horrible: it's better to wait in my opinion


I would also rather wait if it will look better.


----------



## tokareva

Duplicate post for some reason,why does that happen?


----------



## Rimmed762

I'd rather get a good watch instead of getting it fast. 

I really don't mind if there is money in already. I wouldn't have minded if I could have paid 2016 project already. Because in my work, the salary varies a lot. It depends a log on extras and overtime. I also have some smaller loans that I tend to pay faster than planned. If I have extra money, I pay my loans and keep minimum requirements on my account. That is why I like to pay in advance IF there is a possibility that paying might be needed with strict schelude.


----------



## sorcer

A little update. Parts are coming in. Waiting for the dials.


----------



## Danilao

Yep!


----------



## sorcer

Incoming! Remade dial.


----------



## andrewm7

Is it too late to join the project? I’m very interested now that I know a Russian movement is inside.


----------



## sorcer

andrewm7 said:


> Is it too late to join the project? I'm very interested now that I know a Russian movement is inside.


Hi, I can try to put you on a waiting list (I do not manage it, there is another person in charge) but bear in mind that all 3603 movements have been reserved (shortage) and your waiting slot will be for 3602 movement. What's your call on this?


----------



## sorcer

andrewm7 said:


> Is it too late to join the project? I'm very interested now that I know a Russian movement is inside.


Hi, I can try to put you on a waiting list (I do not manage it, there is another person in charge) but bear in mind that all 3603 movements have been reserved (shortage) and your waiting slot will be for 3602 movement. What's your call on this?


----------



## jonken

Looking great! Yay!


----------



## andrewm7

Thank you for the offer sorcer but I think I will wait this one out and not be a part of the project.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, I can finally deliver good news! We have two watches with 3603 movement assembled and ready. One of them was reviewed by Visher from watch.ru

Here are a few pictures.

























The rest of the watches with 3603 should be ready within a week but please do not take it as guarantee, it may be delayed further. Please stick around, we are very close to an end.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Fantastic news Comrade, thank you for letting us know. I am getting excited about this one. It looks like it's going to be an absolute success. I'm looking forwards to it! 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Excellent. Because I can't see the photos (blocked image-syndrome), I have to check watch.ru. 

Very nice to hear. How is shipping going to be? Was it included or should I prepare to pay very soon? I can't even remember if addresses were collected. 🙂


----------



## sorcer

Here is the link to watch.ru forum, there are a few more pics...

I published instructions re shipping address collection quite a while ago, have a look in this thread.


----------



## tokareva

Looks fantastic comrade sorcer.


----------



## jonken

Looks really good!


----------



## RFollia

These are really good news. Thank you so much! Большое спасибо


----------



## Rimmed762

sorcer said:


> I published instructions re shipping address collection quite a while ago, have a look in this thread.


And I even replied. Thank you and sorry. I think I need to sleep more. I guess that shipping payment will be asked later?


----------



## sorcer

*Delivery info

*Moscovians will get their watches first because this is the easiest way for person, who would be dealing with this. For all the foreigners, the watches will be packed and weighted, after the postage price will be calculated. Once paid (via paypal most probably), the watches will be shipped.


----------



## Danilao

sorcer said:


> *Delivery info*


so we just have to wait for a signal? does the company already have our physical and e-mail addresses?

And finally: thank you for your valuable coordination work


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you for keeping us posted. Looking forward to next phase.


----------



## jonken

Excellent! Looking forward to it!


----------



## sorcer

*Update
*
A small update. There were quite a few problems noticed during the tests of the watches. In particular, the assembly was not great, some movements were not correctly lubricated. All those issues spotted were fixed. A few movements have a problem with a spring, we are waiting for the replacement. At the moment, watches with no 15, 17, 35, 64, 81, 97 will need factory's attention and will be shipped back to the factory for repairs around the coming weekend. There may be other issues identified, I will keep all updated.


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you for keeping us posted.

I am always happy to know that QC works.


----------



## sorcer

A few real pics!


----------



## ThePossumKing

sorcer said:


> A few real pics!
> 
> View attachment 13115027
> 
> 
> View attachment 13115031


Beautiful! I can't wait to get mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonken

Sweet! Looking forward to it!


----------



## sorcer

Guys, a complete package will be weighted in a few days, so we will know the postage price.

P.S. If you are in Moscow by any chance or you have friends in Moscow - it would probably be easier and quickly to pick the watch up locally.


----------



## sorcer

Got my watch - ??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - K-43. "????????? ??????????" ?? ?????? 3603.

The weight of the parcel would be 240 grams. Soon we will calculate the postage price, stay tuned.


----------



## Geoff Adams

sorcer said:


> Got my watch - ??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - K-43. "????????? ??????????" ?? ?????? 3603.
> 
> The weight of the parcel would be 240 grams. Soon we will calculate the postage price, stay tuned.


Oh yes, for me this could be the best project watch YET!!! ☺

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

Question: Although the lugs are stated as being 18mm, how do you think a one piece 16mm vintage strap would fit? Do you think there is enough flexibility in these lugs to take a 16mm one piece strap or might it be a bit wobbly?

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## kenb86

Yes, I also wonder about how a 16mm strap would fit. Looking at this one:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/MILITARY-WAT...BRACELET-16mm-f-Soviet-KIROVSKIE/282959718476


----------



## taike

kenb86 said:


> Yes, I also wonder about how a 16mm strap would fit. Looking at this one:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/MILITARY-WAT...BRACELET-16mm-f-Soviet-KIROVSKIE/282959718476


----------



## kenb86

Yes, I saw that photo but don't know how the lugs on the pictured watch compare to the project watch


----------



## tokareva

Is a strap included with the watch?


----------



## 103ssv

tokareva said:


> Is a strap included with the watch?


No, you have to get one yourself.


----------



## kenb86

Does anyone know what sort of strap the original watch would have come with?


----------



## mroatman

kenb86 said:


> Does anyone know what sort of strap the original watch would have come with?


The original watch would not have come with a strap.

As for what was actually worn, one needs only to consult period documentation.


----------



## Danilao

A week has passed since the end of the weighing operations, when can we imagine that the watches will be sent?


----------



## kenb86

Thank you for the reply with the strap photos. It appears the narrow leather strap with screws is the most common. I'll probably get a black one like that with a pad.


----------



## sorcer

tokareva said:


> Is a strap included with the watch?


No, it is not.


----------



## sorcer

*POSTAGE INFO*

Guys, I just PMed you the shipping details. If I forgot somebody - my apologies, PM me for details.


----------



## tokareva

Shipping payment sent, thank you comrade Sorcer.


----------



## Danilao

Payment sent for watch #7.

Sorcer, you’re great (and I’ve dropped a PM to you with some shipment details)


----------



## tokareva

How do they know where to send the watch?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Payment for watch number 061 sent, thank you so much!

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristing

Payment for shipping costs of watch n. 70 done, thanks.


----------



## GuessWho

Shipping payment for #69 was just sent!


----------



## jonken

Excellent! Payment for #87 sent!


----------



## Wristing

Any suggestions for the strap? 

I was loooking for a strap like the one posted in the project presentation, but I can’t find it, just something similar.


----------



## Hemden

Postage costs for watch #31 sent. Thank you all for making this possible!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcapiloto

Payment made for watch #82.

Thanks again to all those that made this project a reality!!!!


----------



## rcapiloto

Payment made for watch #82.

Thanks again to all those that made this project a reality!!!!


----------



## tokareva

Does anybody know where I can get this strap?


----------



## Rimmed762

Watches #48 and #71 paid.

My thanks to Sorcer and the rest of the team. Another long march is coming to end.


----------



## tokareva

mroatman said:


> The original watch would not have come with a strap.
> 
> As for what was actually worn, one needs only to consult period documentation.
> 
> View attachment 13136353
> View attachment 13136355
> View attachment 13136357


So, are these NATO straps or two piece straps we are looking at?

Edit: Never mind,I just realized they are more than likely NATO type straps, with the style of swivel lugs on the watches.

I may get one of these.


----------



## Rudakovski

Payment sent for watch number #19


----------



## ThePossumKing

Shipping payment sent for watch #85


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> Does anybody know where I can get this strap?
> 
> View attachment 13144823


Yes I would be needing one too.


----------



## tokareva

Is anybody else considering trying to remove some of the shiny look from the watch. I wonder how that could be done. I know its not going to look like an original, but it seems like it might look better if it didn't look brand new.


----------



## Geoff Adams

tokareva said:


> Is anybody else considering trying to remove some of the shiny look from the watch. I wonder how that could be done. I know its not going to look like an original, but it seems like it might look better if it didn't look brand new.
> View attachment 13147531
> 
> 
> View attachment 13147533


They all looked brand new once, mine will enjoy its youth and evolve naturally...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Geoff Adams said:


> They all looked brand new once, mine will enjoy its youth and evolve naturally...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


That's a good point Geoff, but because this one is stainless,and originals are plated, it would take quite some time before it would even begin to look aged, but I could be wrong.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Is anybody else considering trying to remove some of the shiny look from the watch. I wonder how that could be done...


random brushing with abrasive like sandpaper, steel wool, or scouring pad


----------



## Geoff Adams

taike said:


> random brushing with abrasive like sandpaper, steel wool, or scouring pad


Yikes!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Just wear it. Do some car maintanance and gardening. Or join the army and wear it through basic training. 🙂

But seriously, watches will get nice worn look when they are worn. In my line of duties they get nice worn look really fast. 🙂


----------



## tokareva

Did we ever hear conclusively that this watch is water proof,and to what degree? How do they prevent it from leaking?


----------



## sorcer

*Shipping Info Correction*

Guys, I am really sorry but we miscalculated the price of shipping and in the post office it turned out that the shipping is a bit more expensive. Can you all send another *200 RUR* to the same paypal, please? Make sure it is family&friends transfer. Apologies once again, Russian Post website is a bit difficult to deal with.

On the good side, quite a few watches have been posted, I will send the tracking nos *once I have them* via pm.


----------



## Rudakovski

Sent the extra 200 Rub for watch number #19


----------



## Geoff Adams

My 200 rubles for watch number 061 has been sent. 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

Thanks to Comrade Sorcer and the rest of the team!Shipping + extra 200 rub sent for #94


----------



## 103ssv

Sent 450rb and 200rb.
# 103.


----------



## Rimmed762

Extra 400 roubles for #48 and #71 sent.

Thank you again for the whole team. Sorted QC issues meant a lot to me.


----------



## Danilao

Tracking received and 200r sent.

Yeah!

And thanks a lot Sorcerer!


----------



## tokareva

Sent additional 200 rubles, thank you.


----------



## mroatman

tokareva said:


> Is anybody else considering trying to remove some of the shiny look from the watch. I wonder how that could be done. I know its not going to look like an original, but it seems like it might look better if it didn't look brand new.





taike said:


> random brushing with abrasive like sandpaper, steel wool, or scouring pad


Or put it in a bag of screws and give it a good shake.


----------



## Danilao

At this point (to deceive the long-awaited delivery as the Siberian winter) I think we need some inspirations for the strap. 

Be brave and do not be shy, express yourself freely with photos and links

:-D


----------



## tokareva

I still want this one.:-(


----------



## ThePossumKing

Extra 200 sent for watch #85.

I completely forgot to add my watch number and nickname in the Paypal payment though.

Im kind of stupid sometimes


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> I still want this one.:-(


With that strap shown above the beautiful lugs are too vertical, we need an option that relaxes them ;-)


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> With that strap shown above the beautiful lugs are too vertical, we need an option that relaxes them ;-)


just rub it with oil


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> With that strap shown above the beautiful lugs are too vertical, we need an option that relaxes them ;-)


Is it because the strap is flat in the pic? I think if it were curved like when on the wrist being worn the leather will come down, maybe.


----------



## tokareva

Has anyone been able to utilize the provided tracking number?

Edit: Never mind, I was trying to use Russian post tracking as usuar, but this time it only works with country of destination postal system. It says the label has been created.


----------



## jonken

200 sent for watch #87


----------



## Karsten

650 Rubles paid for shipping for watch # 91.


----------



## Wristing

Extra 200 RUB paid for shipping watch n. 70


----------



## Wristing

tokareva said:


> I still want this one.:-(
> View attachment 13155679


I would like this band in black color. Does anybody know where could I buy it?


----------



## Hemden

200 Rub extra sent for watch #31. Thanks again

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Extra 200 sent for #69. Did I give shipping details already? I feel like I did, but it was a while ago:-s


----------



## tokareva

GuessWho said:


> Extra 200 sent for #69. Did I give shipping details already? I feel like I did, but it was a while ago:-s


I was wondering the same thing before, I think they have your shipping info from your PayPal payments, assuming you used paypal.


----------



## GuessWho

tokareva said:


> I was wondering the same thing before, I think they have your shipping info from your PayPal payments, assuming you used paypal.


I don't think it shows my address when I send as a gift, maybe I'm wrong. I did go through my messages for this project and I couldn't find one where I entered an address...


----------



## tokareva

mroatman said:


> The original watch would not have come with a strap.
> 
> As for what was actually worn, one needs only to consult period documentation.
> 
> View attachment 13136353
> View attachment 13136355
> View attachment 13136357


Ok, so after reviewing these historical pics more closely ( I only have a 7" tablet) and some pics from the "show your kirovskie" thread, I have determined these are in fact two piece straps,at least the majority of them. They seem to be riveted or have some kind of snap that closed around the swivels on the watch.Where can I find a similarly constructed strap please?

On a side note, has anybody been able to successfully use the tracking number?


----------



## mike.s

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-kirovskie-k43-type-1-a-1898266-2.html#post16105674 for an example of a strap and how it attaches. Later in the therad, post #79, shows what might very well be an original strap.

My own preference is a wide bund. I had mine custom made. There are some nuances having to do with how thick the case is. The person making a strap needs to understand what they are doing and have some experience with large thick cases with small swivel lugs. Mine looked like no way it'll fit properly" until it was put on the wrist.


----------



## Rimmed762

Good keywords are "open end/ends/ended 18mm". There are some options immediately.


----------



## tokareva

Does anyone have a watch that shows to be shipped or in transit? All I can get is a note that says a label has been created but is not yet in the system.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> Does anyone have a watch that shows to be shipped or in transit? All I can get is a note that says a label has been created but is not yet in the system.


Mine works well


----------



## sorcer

Guys, in case somebody is interesting to buy the hand made straps for Kirovskie - they are made by Misrob and pretty affordable. Shoot me a pm and I will forward it to him.

This is his strap, just in case


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Mine works well
> 
> View attachment 13164901


Ok,thanks Dani. I believe the reason I can't track mine is because it has not yet arrived in the US. It's probably different in your case with you being in Italy.


----------



## Rimmed762

Have you tried 17track or trackitonline.ru?

These recognize both operators.


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> Have you tried 17track or trackitonline.ru?
> 
> These recognize both operators.


No,but thanks, I just tried both unsuccessfully. Do you know what company is shipping these from Russia? The tracking numbers I always have from Russian post and with RU, this one begins and ends with RA. I'M slightly concerned that PayPal got my country wrong, if that is how they obtained the shipping address. I ordered something once and it was sent to the UK instead of the US.


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> No,but thanks, I just tried both unsuccessfully. Do you know what company is shipping these from Russia? The tracking numbers I always have from Russian post and in RU, this one begins and ends with RA.


Tok, even for me it was so, probably an oversight. 
Replace NOW the "RA" at the end with "RU" and the spell will be done :-D


----------



## ThePossumKing

Where are people getting a tracking number from? I haven't received a tracking number


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Tok, even for me it was so, probably an oversight.
> Replace NOW the "RA" at the end with "RU" and the spell will be done :-D


Haha,you did it Dani,you got it to work, Grazie mille!


----------



## tokareva

ThePossumKing said:


> Where are people getting a tracking number from? I haven't received a tracking number


I think via PM


----------



## Geoff Adams

ThePossumKing said:


> Where are people getting a tracking number from? I haven't received a tracking number


I got notified via PM that mine has now been posted and informed of my tracking number

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer

Guys, the watches are being sent in batches, randomly. You will get you tracking no, just wait a little bit. We only have one person doing it, so it will take a while.

I am sending all the tracking no once I have them, so if you did not get your tracking no, it means you need to wait a little bit.


----------



## GUTuna

Extra 200 sent for #43


----------



## Rudakovski

Just got my watch. Here are my thoughts
+ Love the dial, and the detail of the lume is just amazing.
+ Crown is pretty detailed, although it is a bit stiff to operate.
+ I Like the quite loud ticking form the movement.
+ Quality feels great, everything fits together nicely.

- No original box for the watch, since it is a limited edition watch it would have been nice with some sort of box to it.
- Case back is just blank and the watch number feels like it was just stamped on randomly. Maybe the watch number should have been engraved to the side of the case?

[


----------



## Rudakovski

Also this is the strap if anyone is wondering: https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-genuin...486914?hash=item1a356d0542:g:NR0AAOSwqfNXlzqg

I think a bund strap might look better because this one feels a little to narrow. But it gets the job done and is of good quality.


----------



## tokareva

Please elaborate on the loud ticking, can you hear it without holding the watch to your ear?


----------



## Rudakovski

Yes, You can hear it with your arm in any position as long as there is not to much background noise. And if you are in a completely quiet room you can probably hear it from 2-5 meters away.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Rudakovski said:


> Yes, You can hear it with your arm in any position as long as there is not to much background noise. And if you are in a completely quiet room you can probably hear it from 2-5 meters away.


Excellent, just like the original ☺









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## sorcer

Guys, we still have got around 20 watches with 3602. If anyone still wants one (or more) - drop me a PM.


----------



## jonken

I'll pass the word on


----------



## Yarbles

How much $ did these end up being ?


----------



## cuthbert

Rudakovski said:


> Just got my watch. Here are my thoughts
> + Love the dial, and the detail of the lume is just amazing.
> + Crown is pretty detailed, although it is a bit stiff to operate.
> + I Like the quite loud ticking form the movement.
> + Quality feels great, everything fits together nicely.
> 
> - No original box for the watch, since it is a limited edition watch it would have been nice with some sort of box to it.
> - Case back is just blank and the watch number feels like it was just stamped on randomly. Maybe the watch number should have been engraved to the side of the case?
> 
> [
> View attachment 13175531
> View attachment 13175543
> View attachment 13175541
> View attachment 13175547


Any pic of the movement? How is the accuracy?


----------



## tokareva

Picked up my Molnija Kirovskie at the post office today, Wow! Very glad I decided to get this one, beautiful piece, very heavy with a real look and feel of quality. Those of you still waiting will not be disappointed. Thank you to comrade Sorcer and everyone involved, thanks to Aleksey for the great packing job, the watch could have survived being dropped from the airplane.


----------



## Wristing

I riceeived mine today, I appreciate it, thanks to everyone involved in the project...it worths the long waiting!

A few pictures while searching a proper strap...


----------



## tokareva

oldfox said:


> Ok, guys, good news, you can assemble back your dreams - our teamleader and one of project members independently contacted Chelyabinsk factory for 3603 molnijas. And - surprise-surprise! They have in stock parts from USSR/early Russian production and they can assemble 100 movements for our project.


Out of curiosity, did the factory have enough parts to make 300 movements, or are 200 watches made from something else?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Out of curiosity, did the factory have enough parts to make 300 movements, or are 200 watches made from something else?


3602


----------



## Wristing

Does the 3603 fit the watches 1-100 and 3602 the whatches 101-300 or did they use both random?


----------



## sorcer

Glad watches are coming and you are happy with them.


----------



## Misrob

Wristing said:


> Does the 3603 fit the watches 1-100 and 3602 the whatches 101-300 or did they use both random?


1-104 - Molnija 3603, other 3602


----------



## Wristing

Misrob said:


> 1-104 - Molnija 3603, other 3602


Thanks!

So mine is equipped by 3603, the difference should be only anti-shock (that 3602 doesn't have).


----------



## tokareva

Comrade Wristing, how loud is your watch? Can you hear it ticking without holding it near your ear?


----------



## Wristing

tokareva said:


> Comrade Wristing, how loud is your watch? Can you hear it ticking without holding it near your ear?


If compared with other Swiss or Russian watches it's quite louder, but not so much to be heard without placing it near my ear.

Holding it on my ear the loud is evident, it reminds me an old alarm clock.


----------



## tokareva

Wristing said:


> If compared with other Swiss or Russian watches it's quite louder, but not so much to be heard without placing it near my ear.
> 
> Holding it on my ear the loud is evident, it reminds me an old alarm clock.


Ok thanks, I was afraid there was something wrong with my hearing, I can only hear the watch very close to the ear, a few inches away at most. It is louder than a Vostok though, to hear a Vostok it has 
to be pressed very hard against my ear. I must have tenitis because I constantly hear a noise that sounds like Cicadas.


----------



## mroatman

Really guys, no movement shots?


----------



## tokareva

I'm still waiting for somebody to pressure test it.


----------



## Danilao

;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams

Mine has arrived, and I'm absolutely delighted! I've had it going for around 24 hours and it's keeping perfect time. The winding mechanism seems a little stiff and if I remember correctly the crown only turned about 18 times to a full wind, but I find that common with these old movements. As I say, it's been going 24 hours now and shows no signs of stopping, so no symptoms of lack of power. It looks great on my wrist, so glad I got this one. Thanks again to the whole project team!









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Looks great Geoff, mine also has a stiff winding mechanism, but I think it's starting to lumber up some. It also takes a lot of effort to pull the crown out to the time setting position, definitely nothing on this watch feels loose or flimsy. I doubt this one could be topped as a project watch, it's probably my favorite watch now.


----------



## Geoff Adams

tokareva said:


> Looks great Geoff, mine also has a stiff winding mechanism, but I think it's starting to lumber up some. It also takes a lot to pull the crown out to the time setting position, definitely nothing on this watch feels loose or flimsy. I doubt this one could be topped as a project watch, it's probably my favorite watch now.


Yes come to think of it I did have to use some finger power to pull the crown out. As you say, this is a propper solid piece of engineering, synthesizing an old beautifully preserved and serviced NOS vintage movement into a gorgeous homage of a very rare uniquely Soviet Russian wartime military issue piece. And it looks superb!!! Yes, this is now my favourite non-vintage piece. Very happy!!! ☺

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## jonken

Still waiting..customs have had it for a week


----------



## Yarbles

Are these still available and for how much ?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Yarbles said:


> Are these still available and for how much ?


As I understand it all the 3603 movement variants have gone, but I understand there are still some pieces with 3602 movements available. If you pm comrade Sorcer he will be able to advise...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Few lines about our beautiful K43 here

:-D


----------



## Danilao

I apologize if it has already been explained but my sample is the seventh among three hundred pieces (007/300) and in the list there were about 120 members, what about the other 200 cases?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Mine is lasting 43 hours on a full wind - more than adequate for a venerable old refurbished 3603 movement ☺









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarbles

So no 3603 movements left ...? Antishock is crucial imo....


----------



## RFollia

Mine arrived! 
It's so lovely! The attention to detail and quality are really really good. I love it!
Keeping perfect time.
Thnak you to Comrade Sorcer and the rest of the team
But it's still in the box wondering which strap to wear... 
I've seen many NATO/Zulu combinations, which suit it very well, and the bund style as well, but can't make up my mind..
Any suggestions?
Best regards


----------



## tokareva

One of the nice features of this watch that makes it so nice, is the lens with the beveled edge. Will I be able to have it replaced with the exact same type of it gets damaged? I would like to buy one now if they are available, does anybody know where to get one?


----------



## BizzyC

Arrived. Love it. I was going to open it up and check out the 3603, but neither of my tools open wide enough. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

Looks very nice, Comrades, but the serial number should be painted on the dial as it was on the original.

EDIT: I mean the limited edition number of the watch, like 007300 for 7/300.


----------



## Danilao

Naked movement shot


----------



## tokareva

I feel like this watch may have ruined any interest in any other new watches. Its so nice that I just don't see the point in buying anything else, my only interest might be the 50th anniversary Amphibia, but even that seems a lot less exciting now, more like something I need to try and get for some reason. Does anybody else feel the same way about this one?


----------



## taike

I feel this one looks best with bund pad underneath


----------



## taike

OKEAH said:


> Looks very nice, Comrades, but the serial number should be painted on the dial as it was on the original.
> 
> EDIT: I mean the limited edition number of the watch, like 007300 for 7/300.


I doubt that would have been economically feasible


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> Naked movement shot
> 
> View attachment 13224373


is the shock protection observable in the photo?


----------



## OKEAH

taike said:


> I doubt that would have been economically feasible


One worker could hand paint (as in the original) the numbers on 300 dials in a day or two no problem. Hell I would do it for 300 Euros! Divide the cost by 300. Couple bucks each? Certainly less than 10 I think.

Anyway it is a beautiful piece as is.


----------



## OKEAH

And I just ordered mine.


----------



## tokareva

OKEAH said:


> And I just ordered mine.


You won't be disappointed, I think it looks better in person than in the photos. I'm surprised they even have any of these fantastic watches left.

Does anybody know what they are saying about them on the Russian forum?


----------



## 103ssv

Mine still hasn't arrived, was shipped more then three weeks ago... o|


----------



## tokareva

I was considering getting one without the movement, for a project later but it is going to be a little more expensive than I was hoping for at $172.00 ...plus $20.00 shipping. Not a bad price, but I already have one, so I can't justify another one. I think the exchange rate must have changed since these were originally ordered.

On a side note I just found out that my strap has shipped, it's supposed to look like this one.

Is there any possibility of getting another project going like the one with the yellow/ ivory dial?


----------



## OKEAH

Is the white dial a previous watch.ru project?


----------



## sorcer

OKEAH said:


> Is the white dial a previous watch.ru project?


Correct. There was a HUGE demand for it, a few threads were closed by the moderators and then this project was born 

White dial project was based on 6497, ours is molly based.


----------



## sorcer

tokareva said:


> Is there any possibility of getting another project going like the one with the yellow/ ivory dial?


I don't think this is possible. I managed to buy yellow dial + hands for like $30 because with this project there was some problem with dial & hands, so some people were happy to sell their defected dials and hands.


----------



## OKEAH

Molnija is the most appropriate of the two and a trully fine movement. USSR surplus is even better.


----------



## sorcer

Here is the link to the first K43 project on watch.ru


----------



## sorcer




----------



## taike




----------



## OKEAH

With apologies if this was answered before but any information as to origin of case, hands and dial?


----------



## Quazi

I purchased one of the extras posted a few pages ago.

I just received it... thank you sorcer

its lovely... it looks soooooo nice in real life.. I do worry a bit about the shock protection, but I don't think I will be wearing it all that much... now to find a watch strap for it


----------



## tokareva

Several have mentioned the need for shock protection on this one, and I don't blame them for preferring it. I do wonder how much shock the watch could receive while on the wrist however...with the exceptions of falling or being in an accident of some kind. Just how sensitive is one without shock protection?


----------



## OKEAH

The original Kirovskie worn by Red Army personnel in battle !!!! during the Great Patriotic War (WW2) had no shock protection. Many have survived and still function today. If you drop it while taking it off or puting it on, it's another story...


----------



## tokareva

OKEAH said:


> The original Kirovskie worn by Red Army personnel in battle !!!! during the Great Patriotic War (WW2) had no shock protection. Many have survived and still function today. If you drop it while taking it off or puting it on, it's another story...


Ok,Thank you for confirming what I had suspected was the case, I recall reading no shock protection was used in GPW models. Seems like if they could survive the rigors of combat...wearing one to the supermarket or whatever shouldn't be an issue. Seems like the best preventive measure would be to only take it off or put it on holding it over a bed or close above a table or something.


----------



## tokareva

Danilao said:


> Naked movement shot
> 
> View attachment 13224373


I don't see a gasket on this photo, is it in the caseback? Somebody please verify the depth rating / water resistance of this watch.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I don't see a gasket on this photo, is it in the caseback? Somebody please verify the depth rating / water resistance of this watch.


my gasket came off on the caseback. i would think splash proof, what some call 30m


----------



## OKEAH

I'm surprised there IS a gasket!

So Comrades, who made the case, dial and hands? Are the all-Russian-made rumours true?


----------



## taike

OKEAH said:


> I'm surprised there IS a gasket!
> 
> So Comrades, who made the case, dial and hands? Are the all-Russian-made rumours true?


I suspect china, but that's just my opinion


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> my gasket came off on the caseback. i would think splash proof, what some call 30m


Ok, thanks Taike. The only problem is that this chart has two levels for 30m. What keeps water water from coming in around the crown stem and crystal?









I'm inside a restaurant, and a few minutes ago it looked like there there was a Typhoon outside.


----------



## OKEAH

taike said:


> I suspect china, but that's just my opinion


how about post #198 in this thread? (also 196 and 194)


----------



## mroatman

OKEAH said:


> Looks very nice, Comrades, but the serial number should be painted on the dial as it was on the original.


Completely agreed. I'm not surprised this concession had to be made, but to me, 200 watches bearing the same "serial number" scream counterfeit.



taike said:


> is the shock protection observable in the photo?


Sure is.









Strangely, the balance cock bears Côtes de Genève, while the rest of the movement has simple brushed bridges. Usually that's a sure sign of a franken. Old stock parts from different machinery, perhaps?


----------



## OKEAH

Good eyes Comrade as usual. It may be that the movement has some old stock parts with Côtes de Chelyabinsk, and some recently manufactured parts. I will paint my serial number on the dial after mine arrives.


EDIT: and I ask again, how about post #198 in this thread? (also 196 and 194)


----------



## tokareva

Nobody else has received theirs yet?


----------



## GuessWho

tokareva said:


> Nobody else has received theirs yet?


Still waiting here, Canada post doesn't provide tracking updates for packages from Russia, so I'm just waiting for it to show up any day now.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

GuessWho said:


> Still waiting here, Canada post doesn't provide tracking updates for packages from Russia, so I'm just waiting for it to show up any day now.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


That's good, my strap finally went through New York today, apparently it left Russia twice somehow.:-s


----------



## tokareva

OK, here is the strap, so much better. My watch is finally complete. This thing looks amazing, it's even notched so the crown won't rub.( Edit: I think the notch is actually there to better access the crown). The watch is also much more comfortable with this setup, it doesn't feel top heavy now.
Thank you comrade Misrob!


----------



## Danilao

Uesterday I got *The Right Strap*!
It is minimal, not padded and very similar to what I believe were the straps used on the Soviet originals.

Forgive me for the photos made on the fly and for the air "too-new" of the strap that will improve over time


----------



## Geoff Adams

Ah yes my Italian friend, I like very much! I don't suppose you could please put up a link to buy this strap so I can have one?

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Geoff Adams said:


> Ah yes my Italian friend, I like very much! I don't suppose you could please put up a link to buy this strap so I can have one?


Esteemed friend from the Midlands, I willingly share with you the link, but you must remember that the strap is really XL (approx 215mm).

If the link does not work try to look for the item n. 170950439525

;-)


----------



## Karsten

Danilao said:


> Uesterday I got *The Right Strap*!
> It is minimal, not padded and very similar to what I believe were the straps used on the Soviet originals.
> 
> Forgive me for the photos made on the fly and for the air "too-new" of the strap that will improve over time
> 
> View attachment 13298591
> 
> 
> View attachment 13298593
> 
> 
> View attachment 13298595
> 
> 
> View attachment 13298597


Which brand and how many mm is your "open end" strap?

Is the strap wide enough to avoid the watch to "wobble" on wrist?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Danilao said:


> Esteemed friend from the Midlands, I willingly share with you the link, but you must remember that the strap is really XL (approx 215mm).
> 
> If the link does not work try to look for the item n. 170950439525
> 
> ;-)


Thank you so much my wonderful chum from the land where fashion was invented - do you think it would be practical to put an extra hole in this particular strap for those like me with the skinnier wrist? Or not?? I have a man in Lincoln who can do this...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> Esteemed friend from the Midlands, I willingly share with you the link, but you must remember that the strap is really XL (approx 215mm).
> 
> If the link does not work try to look for the item n. 170950439525
> 
> ;-)


I believe that seller is international watchman, the fellow who was much reviled on the forums a few years ago for his trademark on nato straps, and his supposedly being a sex offender


----------



## Geoff Adams

taike said:


> I believe that seller is international watchman, the fellow who was much reviled on the forums a few years ago for his trademark on nato straps, and his supposedly being a sex offender


Really???

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Geoff Adams said:


> Really???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3028082


----------



## Danilao

Karsten said:


> Which brand and how many mm is your "open end" strap?
> 
> Is the strap wide enough to avoid the watch to "wobble" on wrist?


on the strap is not indicated a brand, it is sold by Nato International but I do not know if they have produced them or not. 
However it is 215mm long



Geoff Adams said:


> Thank you so much my wonderful chum from the land where fashion was invented - do you think it would be practical to put an extra hole in this particular strap for those like me with the skinnier wrist? Or not?? I have a man in Lincoln who can do this...


fraternal friend separated from Europe and from me by the brexit and a tiny strip of sea, the problem will not be the hole (feasible without contraindications) but the extreme portion of the strap that will come out from the two containment rings.

A third ring of leather would be what you could ask to make to the skilled craftsman of Lincoln and it would be much more useful than a further hole.

Also taking into account that the case of our K43 is wide and for this reason it "lengthens" the strap. 
My wrist has a circumference of 20cm (please do not be offended if I use the metric system  ) and the end of the strap comes out of abundant 2.5cm.
This for me is not a problem but it could be for those who have it small (Please do not be offended if I compare the dimensions provided by mother nature ;-) )



taike said:


> I believe that seller is international watchman, the fellow who was much reviled on the forums a few years ago for his trademark on nato straps, and his supposedly being a sex offender


I did not know anything about it but it would explain the fact that the strap is made of pigskin :lol:


----------



## Karsten

Here is a long overdue presenting of my # 091/300 Kirovskie K-43.

First af all many thanks to Sorcer, Aleksey and everyone else who made this project possible.

The watch is well made and the lume has the correct vintage look.
The serial # 90545 is a little too bright for my taste, but nothing a little coffee staining cant fix.
Runs 39:28 hours on a full wind.
The ticking is audible on the wrist, but not as loud as the original.
As i did not have a fitting strap in stash, i "borrowed" a "bund" from a Москва as it
looks similar to the strap on my original K-43 and has some nice patina.
But i am still looking for a new "bund" strap with the appropiate vintage feel.
The straps from Russia or Ukraine is nice, but i want to buy in a EU country to
avoid taxes and custom fee's quadrupling the price.

091/300 on caseback (protective plastic still on)









Excuse the glare from the sky









On vintage "bund" together with the original K-43









And the obligatory wristshot in car (excuse the dust)









Original K-43 "sacucepan" made of 2 thin halves pressed together.
Maybe this is the reason for louder ticking


----------



## Quazi

I just got a watch strap for it.. it fits just barely.

Ebay (not sure if I can post a link to ebay or not) searched for 
18mm Open End BUND Black Brown Military wire fixed lug watchband strap IW SUISSE

I got the black.. 18mm .

first impressions, I think the staple (?) was a bit weak.. it works.. but just barely.. and was difficult to get fixed onto the watch.

the lug to lug size is just barely workable.. probably would be better if it was a bit longer lug to lug ... but it works.. 

I wore the watch on the new strap yesterday and today. it worked.. didn't wobble around much.. the bottom strap is just big enough.. the black look really works with the black dial on the watch.

Overall this strap will do, I might be on the look out for a better/more expensive strap.. but if you need something, this one will work.. looks ok..


----------



## tokareva

Quazi said:


> I just got a watch strap for it.. it fits just barely.
> 
> Ebay (not sure if I can post a link to ebay or not) searched for
> 18mm Open End BUND Black Brown Military wire fixed lug watchband strap IW SUISSE
> 
> I got the black.. 18mm .
> 
> first impressions, I think the staple (?) was a bit weak.. it works.. but just barely.. and was difficult to get fixed onto the watch.
> 
> the lug to lug size is just barely workable.. probably would be better if it was a bit longer lug to lug ... but it works..
> 
> I wore the watch on the new strap yesterday and today. it worked.. didn't wobble around much.. the bottom strap is just big enough.. the black look really works with the black dial on the watch.
> 
> Overall this strap will do, I might be on the look out for a better/more expensive strap.. but if you need something, this one will work.. looks ok..


 Is this the one? 








No offense, but I'm certain that your money would have been much better spent on one from comrade Misrob. They are available in both black and brown. Personally I like the look of contrast with the dial on the brown strap, but I'm thinking about getting a black one too.


----------



## mallit

Who is this comrade Misrob and how does one get in touch with him??

Thats exactly the sort of bund Im looking for on my watch.


----------



## tokareva

mallit said:


> Who is this comrade Misrob and how does one get in touch with him??
> 
> Thats exactly the sort of bund Im looking for on my watch.


If you go back just a few posts you will see where comrade Sorcer explained, you actually sent money for watch to comrade Misrob. Contact comrade Sorcer and he will give specifics. It's a great strap for the price.

Probably around page 50


----------



## Quazi

tokareva said:


> If you go back just a few posts you will see where comrade Sorcer explained, you actually sent money for watch to comrade Misrob. Contact comrade Sorcer and he will give specifics. It's a great strap for the price.
> 
> Probably around page 50


Thank you.. I will contact sorcer.. I'm not in love with the strap I got.. it was just the best one i could find... and it does work... and yes that's the ebay item you posted a pic of..

Than you for letting us know about the strap


----------



## tokareva

Quazi said:


> Thank you.. I will contact sorcer.. I'm not in love with the strap I got.. it was just the best one i could find... and it does work... and yes that's the ebay item you posted a pic of..
> 
> Than you for letting us know about the strap


Well it's not like your strap won't work at all or anything, I just think it would be better suited for a more conventional watch.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Well it's not like your strap won't work at all or anything, I just think it would be better suited for a more conventional watch.


I would feel uncomfortable knowing that my strap had been handled by a sex offender. IW Suisse is one of the brands owned by international watchman


----------



## Quazi

Sorcer, Thanks again  funds sent for hand made watch strap. Thank you very much.

Just so you know, I think the watch is fantastic!


----------



## sorcer

You are welcome, guys! Glad you enjoy your watches and hand-made straps.


----------



## jonken

Finally!
After two months in Swedish customs and postal service I got it yesterday.
Awesome, thanks for getting this project together. Will look stunning on me on my -62 KMZ K-750



sorcer said:


> You are welcome, guys! Glad you enjoy your watches and hand-made straps.


----------



## tokareva

So nobody else from WUS has received one? 
Here's a couple of pics I borrowed from the Russian forum.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, in case you want to participate in another Russian project based on Slava movement - here are details.


----------



## oldfox

mroatman said:


> Completely agreed. I'm not surprised this concession had to be made, but to me, 200 watches bearing the same "serial number" scream counterfeit.


It's THE date, not serial - 09.05.1945 - ninth of May 1945.

I also had an issue with my piece - after only a rainy, moisture day it showed some condensate at the inner side of the crystal.








So I went to reliable watchman to clean it and make additional sealing. Now it's ok.


----------



## OKEAH

Comrades, I am wearing mine with pride and pleasure! The Comrades who are responsible for this project deserve the Order of Hero of Soviet Holology! Thank you Comrades misrob and Sorcer, and all others who contributed!!!!

I am pleased, Comrade oldfox, that the number is not a fake serial number as I thought, but the Great Date of Victory in the Great Patriotic War. I was going to paint the actual serial number over it (like the original) but now I will not!!!!! RESPECT!!!!

A wonderful watch! It feels surprisingly close to the original. It's the case and the movement that do this! I would personally have made the hands a little bigger, but all in all, a great machine! 

The case is SUPERB!!!! It feels right. The Molnija inside is great and very accurate, as always, and makes a great sound as well. Does anyone know hwat the crystal is made of? 


Comrade misrob, can I order a black strap please? The one in my photo is kind of massive. 

And Comrades, please, please, show respect, no NATO/BUND straps on this watch (I mean modern western BUND , not the old Soviet/modern Russian-Ukrainian ones with a pad). Please wear them on a Warsaw Pact Strap, or a home made/custom leather strap. The Russians were wearing them on double leather straps with a pad long before NATO existed. None of my business, but this is a forum so I can say what the fsukc I want.


----------



## OKEAH

With Red Army Style Pad Strap (NATO-free, BUND-free). Will return when Comrade misrob's black strap arrives.


----------



## OKEAH

I promised to report when the new strap came in:

I ordered a strap from Comrade Misrob especially for this watch. Here it is. I was able to choose leather and stitch color (black/black) and specify wrist size; the strap was custom made for my thin wrist. The result is a meticulously made strap, that, perhaps for the first time in years, fits me and the watch perfectly and entirely comfortably. For once, it is not too long for my wrist! It is perfect for the watch, not too flashy, not too subdued, with nice tapering. Edges are nicely burnished in black, hardware is solid, there is a protective pad below the buckle, and protective patches for the screws, so it is totally comfortable on the wrist. The lining is beige leather. Nice leather smell. Nice cutout below the crown for ease of winding. 

Black leather fits the dial, and I opted for no-contrast stitching (black) to keep things subdued. More traditional brown leather and/or contrast stitching (white, or any color such as the lume color) can be chosen; those would be a little too loud for me. Sufficient contrast is provided by the screws, that match the case nicely, but contrast the black leather and dial. I am quite happy and communication with Comrade Misrob was top! The strap is literally made for this watch! It adds to its charm and character and is historically appropriate and the leatherwork shows great attention to detail. I have no financial interest here in saying good things; it is an honest review. 

Once again, NATO-free, BUND-free, Russian made by a forum comrade who was involved in this project and custom designed the strap for the watch (the pieces that hold the wire lugs are perfectly spaced and the pad and tapering are the right size for the case) having payed attention to both historical accuracy and comfort. The leather is not as thick as the unlined tan strap of my previous post, but that strap (Dolmatov?) is 16mm, not 18mm, the pad is too big for the watch and the strap too long for my wrist (great leather and color though).

A perfect combination! Thank you Comrade Misrob!


----------



## Chascomm

OKEAH said:


> A perfect combination!


It certainly is.


----------



## Danilao




----------



## tokareva

OKEAH said:


> I promised to report when the new strap came in:
> 
> I ordered a strap from Comrade Misrob especially for this watch. Here it is. I was able to choose leather and stitch color (black/black) and specify wrist size; the strap was custom made for my thin wrist. The result is a meticulously made strap, that, perhaps for the first time in years, fits me and the watch perfectly and entirely comfortably. For once, it is not too long for my wrist! It is perfect for the watch, not too flashy, not too subdued, with nice tapering. Edges are nicely burnished in black, hardware is solid, there is a protective pad below the buckle, and protective patches for the screws, so it is totally comfortable on the wrist. The lining is beige leather. Nice leather smell. Nice cutout below the crown for ease of winding.
> 
> Black leather fits the dial, and I opted for no-contrast stitching (black) to keep things subdued. More traditional brown leather and/or contrast stitching (white, or any color such as the lume color) can be chosen; those would be a little too loud for me. Sufficient contrast is provided by the screws, that match the case nicely, but contrast the black leather and dial. I am quite happy and communication with Comrade Misrob was top! The strap is literally made for this watch! It adds to its charm and character and is historically appropriate and the leatherwork shows great attention to detail. I have no financial interest here in saying good things; it is an honest review.
> 
> Once again, NATO-free, BUND-free, Russian made by a forum comrade who was involved in this project and custom designed the strap for the watch (the pieces that hold the wire lugs are perfectly spaced and the pad and tapering are the right size for the case) having payed attention to both historical accuracy and comfort. The leather is not as thick as the unlined tan strap of my previous post, but that strap (Dolmatov?) is 16mm, not 18mm, the pad is too big for the watch and the strap too long for my wrist (great leather and color though).
> 
> A perfect combination! Thank you Comrade Misrob!


I just ordered one like yours. The brown is nice, but the all black looks the best.


----------



## pozitron

If anyone want, there are still some ready watch available from this project with black or khaki color dial. Movement used is 3602 from old Soviet ones.


----------



## Fergfour

pozitron said:


> If anyone want, there are still some ready watch available from this project with black or khaki color dial. Movement used is 3602 from old Soviet ones.


Still after 3 years?


----------

